# RENO has cancer.....



## kidznpupz

I am so sorry. We just lost our second golden in two years to cancer. It stinks. We decided not to treat and give him the happiest life for the time he had left. I believe he enjoyed every minute right up to the end. Blessings to you and your Reno.
-Joanne


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so so sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hugs to you and Reno


----------



## nixietink

Oh gosh...how awful. I am so sorry to hear about Reno.

You are all in my thoughts. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no, Laurie! I saw your thread title and said, "that can't be!"

I am so, so sorry. I hope Reno responds well to the treatment. You never know. My Golden when I was younger got cancer and was supposed to live 3 more months. He lived just short of one year more... 

All my best wishes coming you way...


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm so sad to be reading this, Laurie. I'm so, so sorry. Sending you lots of wishes for lots more happy days with your boy.


----------



## Jamm

Oh no. I am so so so sad to hear this news  Hugs to you, and Reno.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry  I was hoping that you would get better news. So sad


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so sorry to hear of his diagnosis. It really stinks, but having been there I can feel some of what you are going thru. I wish you and Reno all the best.
Janice and the Celebration Gang


----------



## BayBeams

Ohhh, I am so sorry for the cancer diagnosis. I was so hoping the tumor would be benign. Enjoy each day. There is one thing I learned when my Beau had cancer and that was to cherish even the smallest of moments and live for each day you have to share. Keeping you in my thoughts...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, I was so hoping and praying this would NOT be the case. My prayers are with you. Try your very best to live and love in the moment with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to hear this about Reno, I will keep you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kwhit

Oh no...I'm so very sorry.  You and Reno will be in my thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise

You & Reno are in my thoughts & prayers; cyber hugs coming your way as well


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so sorry about the results Laurie  Try to stay positive and enjoy every day as he does his.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so sorry, it is hard to hear this, about your baby.


----------



## bioteach

I am so sorry about Reno's diagnosis. Sagebrush was in the prime of his life (6 years old) when he had a similar diagnosis. We spent a lot of money and effort on trying to treat him. Sadly, Sagebrush went to the bridge within a year and we were devastated. 

Only you can decide what course to follow. We are at least comforted knowing that we did all that we could; but this disease can be aggressive. Jeff and I wish you wisdom in your decisions that you face on behalf of Reno.

I truly hope that you have some wonderful quality time, laughs, and fun together.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and Reno.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

It just doesn't seem fair. I'm so sorry to hear this news. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## inge

Oh, no, Laurie...I saw the title of the thread and no...I am so very, very sorry!


----------



## Rainheart

Hugs for you... I hope you can spend as much time as you can with Reno with the time you have left.


----------



## janine

I am so sorry to hear about Reno....so sad and so tired of our sweet babies get Cancer so not fair. I hope you have lots of time to spend with your handsome boy.


----------



## mm03gn

I am so so so SOOOO sorry!!!!!  This isn't fair.


----------



## missmarstar

So not fair  Big hugs Laurie with whatever decision you make for Reno's care.. I know it will be the best for him and made with love!


----------



## fostermom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno. I am so sorry that you got such bad news. I know you'll do what's right for you and Reno.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. I know EXACTLY how you feel right now. On Jan. 29 Maddie had her splenectomy and we were given the same timelines you just received. 

We opted not to do chemo and instead switched her to a low carb homemade diet along with a number of vitamin supplements. Amazingly she survived for 111 days. You would never have known she was sick, that is the one good thing, she had a good quality of life. She ate like a horse and played just as she always had. 

Thinking of you and wishing for quality time for Reno however you decide to proceed. 

Christine


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry, this just isnt fair. Please know that we are all with you supporting you, Sending you and reno lots of cyber hugs/prayers and belly rubs (reno). I am here at work fighting not to cry, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and Reno.


----------



## tuckerbailey

I am sorry for the lousy news you have received. I understand how devastating it is. 
Has the tumor bled out or is it still encapsulated? Is it on the spleen?


----------



## Takasnooze

Best wishes to that handsome boy.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry.... just remember one thing, dogs do not know they have cancer. I once heard a vet say that and it just meant so much.

Hugs and prayers going to you and whatever decisions you have to make.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so very sorry to hear the devastating news.

Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you and Reno.

May the days ahead be filled with lifelong memories and no regrets. ((HUGS))


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sooo sorry Laurie. I know how heartbroken you are. I went through the same thing with Daisy. I was praying it wasn't cancer.


----------



## KaMu

I'm very sorry to here about the news you received today.


----------



## HudsensMama9

I'm so so sorry to hear your news! I'm praying for many, many more good days with your handsome boy!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry. Please know you and Reno are in our thoughts and prayers. Whatever decisions you make are the best ones for you and Reno. Hugs


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I are very sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

My heart goes out to you and Reno. I am so very sorry for the diagnosis.

You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is aching for you. Judging from my experience with Sabrina, Reno will teach you a lot in the bittersweet time you have left to share. Trust your heart and decide with love.

Healing thoughts and prayers for you and Reno,
Lucy


----------



## lucysmum

I am so very, very sorry to hear of Reno' s diagnosis. 

You are both in my prayers. 

Make the most of your time together. Lots of photos , lots of hugs and lots of spoiling.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm so sorry. What devastating news. You and Reno will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Shalva

I am so sorry....


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry to see the diagnosis for Reno. I lost my Abby to hemangio as well. After her surgery I was told before the actual results came from the lab. The surgeon could tell and also saw it spread to other areas and biopsies were done on them as well. He told me I probably only had 1 week at best and she survived 5 weeks. I hope whatever you decide is best for Reno, that he can outlast what the doctor said. Cherish every moment!!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you, your family and most of all Reno!!!


----------



## puddinhd58

I am terribly sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno.


----------



## DNL2448

Oh man, that is devistating. I am so sorry for this diagnosis. Give Reno a hug and kiss on the head. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bluefrogmama

I am so so sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you and your sweet Reno.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry and I will hold you both in my prayers. Take heart in knowing that you gave him a wonderful life full of love and happiness. Good luck, I know how hard this can be.


----------



## Phoenixx

I'm sorry to hear about Reno. News of cancer is so sad. Enjoy your time with him and take comfort in the fact that he probably took the news just fine (and maybe even got a good treat out of it).


----------



## GoldenMum

Such a tough diagnosis, please know my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you cherish many, many moments to come..


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry. Prayers to you and Reno.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very, very sorry to hear about Reno.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OMG I'm so so sorry for this awful news. Prayers for you and Reno


----------



## FinnTastic

Oh man!!!! I'm sorry to hear the diagnosis. Hugs to you.


----------



## nolefan

Oh no.... I'm very sorry, please know I'll be saying a prayer for you and for Reno.


----------



## Ranger

I am so sorry for you, Laurie. Big hugs to you and your family...sweet Reno.


----------



## gold4me

There are no words to tell you how sorry I am about Reno. We have been down that road and it is painful. Enjoy every moment you have with him. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ggdenny

Laurie, I'm so very sorry for the diagnosis. I know how much your heart must be broken - it's a pain that is excruciating and so hard to release. Reno and you are, as always, in my thoughts and if there was anything I could do I would be there in a heartbeat. So many of us have been through this before it's heartening to see the community rally around you in this time of extreme difficulty. Please know we're all here. Give Reno a big kiss for me.


----------



## Ash

Laurie I am so sorry to hear this  Prayers for Reno and your family.


----------



## PB&J

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your boys.


----------



## spruce

having been there, too, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## amy22

Oh Laurie, I am so very sorry to hear this. Praying for you and Reno.


----------



## kathi127

I am so sorry, I have been there too and I know how much it hurts. Big hugs to you and Reno, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I am so so sorry. My heart breaks for you, as this is all so raw to me. There are no words - Try to live in his moments, and I hope you will have so many more of them with him. Strength and peace to you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up and am SO Very sorry to read of this prognosis! It just isn't fair how many kids are claimed by this devastating disease! Will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## arkpark

So very sorry, there are far too many of us on this forum that have received this terrible diagnosis in our beautiful Goldens. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your handsome Reno.


----------



## davebeech

really sorry to hear about Reno, we are thinking of you


----------



## magiclover

Laurie I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. It really stinks and I remember how devastating it is to hear it. You know that you have all of our support no matter which path you decide is best for Reno. Hugs to you both.


----------



## esSJay

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear... my thoughts are with you and all your boys. I know that you will make the most of your time together.


----------



## Maggies mom

So sorry..sending prayers your way.


----------



## C's Mom

Laurie, my heart goes out to you and your boys. Sending you all much strength and big hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying you and Reno can have a beautiful day. 

We have been where you are-our hearts go out to you.


----------



## musicgirl

Oh no =(
I am so, so sorry. This is so devastating...I hate seeing more dogs fall victims to this aweful disease. Cherish every moment with him...
Praying for you Reno....


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I am so sorry to hear this, Laurie.  It is time to spoil Reno even more rotten and make a lot of memories. Dig out the camera and start shooting away, you won't regret it. I look back on the last week or two with Laura when we knew she had cancer. I took so many photos and I'm glad that I did.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry to hear this just make each day so special for you and Reno hugs


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is breaking for you with this terrible news. Having been down this road myself not too long ago I will ask God to give you strength and courage during the coming days as you decide what treatments to pursue and as you live each remaining day together. Feel free to PM me if you would like to discuss anything regarding how we handled Barkley's diagnosis or if I can help you in any way. This is a pretty frightening and confusing time right now after such a diagnosis.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Thinking of you and sweet Reno.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry about your news for Reno. Those words are never nice to hear. My golden had bone cancer and I couldn't do much for her because of how big she was and it was in a rear leg and would not have done well three legged. I also couldn't put her through any chemo..just seems at her age would have been to much for her. I did keep her as comfortable as possible with medication. Whatever you decide to do, please don't regret your decision. Just make sure you cherish every day with him. So sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Jo Ellen

This really hurts, I'm so sorry


----------



## Ranger

How are you and Reno doing, Laurie?


----------



## DaisyGolden

Ranger said:


> How are you and Reno doing, Laurie?


 
I was just going to ask the same question.


----------



## inge

Me, too...


----------



## Nath

This was a post that I prayed that would not happen. What ever you decide, you have my support. We got Belle for an extra 4 months with the chemo. She responded well to it and only threw up once. We took the borrowed time by having special dinners. tons of hugs, and a couple of family trips. I couldn't do anything for General because it had already spread. I am so sorry for this news. But I'll keep praying for Reno.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone so much for all of the good thoughts and prayers.....we appreciate them more than you know.

Reno is doing okay.....me, not so much!!! I think Reno's diagnosis has finally sunk in and I have to accept the fact that I am going to lose my first Golden - my beautiful boy. 

We are very conflicted about what to do in terms of treatment or no treatment. Right now we are leaning towards no treatment. I do want to say that money is not an issue so that's not it at all. We want our time left with Reno to be full of fun and happy times, especially for him (and Austin and Lincoln). I know that chemo doesn't necessarily mean him being sick and other possible side effects, I'm just not sure I want to chance it. Chemo is not going to cure him but simply prolong the inevitable. We will do what we have to do to make sure he's comfortable, ensure he continues his healthy lifestyle, supplement him and most of all, just love and spoil him!! 

Three weeks ago today, I lost my dad to cancer. He underwent chemo, radiation and was on a number of medications. We knew none of this was going to cure him, but just prolong his time with us. Near the end, it was horrible....watching my dad waste away from the man he was to someone most people wouldn't have recognized. We don't want to watch Reno go through the same thing. It would break our hearts!!! 

We have been fortunate to have 11 wonderful years with this absolutely fantastic dog and while we would love many many more, it's not meant to be. He has been a huge part of our lives, has been there for us through a few rough spots and we couldn't have asked anything more of him. Losing him will, undoubtedly be, one of the worst times of our lives.

Back to Reno...he's doing well considering. He's being his normal self.....a very happy boy!!! He's enjoying his brothers, eating well, still loving his walks and like I've heard many others say who have been in this situation....you would never know he's sick.

Here are a couple of pictures of Reno taken last night.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Reno, you are such a handsome gent and have such a gentle, loving expression. Please know that your decision, made in love and consideration for your boy, is exactly the right one. ..... whatever that decision is will be the right thing for Reno. Hugs to both you and Reno.


----------



## janine

So not fair....your Reno is so handsome, thanks for sharing these picture with us. I guess all we can do is enjoy, love and take care of our beautiful goldens while they are here. I hope you have many, many wonderful months with your special boy...


----------



## musicgirl

The pups are so amazing handling this. They really show us to live life to the fullest, no matter what.

I pray for a miracle and that you get a lot more time than the vet said you would have. No matter which decision you make, you are doing the right thing. You're doing the best you know for Reno.

I am so sorry you're going through this...you and your family, and especially Reno are all in my prayers..


----------



## ggdenny

I wish I could come there and give Reno a big hug and kiss.


----------



## vcm5

He looks so handsome. You are such a good mother to want to do whats best for him even if it is harder on you. He obviously had a wonderful life full of love. My heart goes out to you both!


----------



## Laurie

ggdenny said:


> I wish I could come there and give Reno a big hug and kiss.


I will give Reno one for you!!!


----------



## maggie1951

I can't believe how well and happy he looks and what a hansome boy he is.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Those are great pictures. He really looks happy. You do the best you can for him and that's all that they want..love him, spoil him ..and keep posting those beautiful pictures


----------



## Dallas Gold

Reno looks so happy in those photos! Be sure to keep the camera around to take as many photos of him as you can. You'll be glad you did later on.

Whatever you decide to do no doubt will be made with love in your heart and that's what counts. 

I'm so sorry about your Dad. This has been such a sucky year for you.

Please give Reno an extra ear rub for me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie, I'm so very sorry about loosing your Dad. My heart goes out to you about the devastating diagnosis for Reno. This EVIL disease just sucks the life out of everyone that it picks. Whatever you decide to do or not do with your beloved Reno, will be the right thing to do. What ever decision will be made out of love. 

One thing that we made a point of doing with Di and also Golda, was to take many pictures when we knew we would loose them. I can't begin to tell you (particularly the ones of the day before and the day of that we sent her to the bridge) how important it was to confirm to ourselves that we were right to send her to the bridge. Grief can be very decieving and cruel and it circumvents some of the "what ifs" that we can torture ourselves with after we loose them. 

Sending you big hugs and thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm sorry about your dad. I went through the same thing with my mom. She was sick with cancer for four almost five years before she died. In the end she didn't even know who i was and i was with her everyday. I think what you said about not doing treatment with Reno and just enjoying the time he has left with him is a good idea. If it was going to cure him then of course I would do it, but to go through all that for a few more months doesn't seem worth it. I think he looks very happy.


----------



## inge

Beautiful pictures, he looks so happy! Hugs to you...


----------



## MicheleKC87

Laurie said:


> I just received a call from the vet. Reno has hemangio...grade 2.
> 
> He has only 1-2 months left with no treatment. Up to 6 months, maybe more, with treatment.
> 
> I'm beyond devastated!



I'm so sorry. I just saw this and haven't read all 10 pages. God bless you and Reno.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love the new pictures! He is just so sweet looking!

I'm sorry to hear about your dad. What a hard and sad few weeks it's been for you. I know whatever you decide to do for Reno will be the right thing. You know and love him best. 

Give him a big bear hug for me!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Kisses and Hugs to Reno. Maybe you can buy home some Frosty Paw, Doggie Ice Cream, at the Jewel, next to people ice cream.

Just tell him how much you love him, hug him alot and spend some alone time with RENO. When we lost Smooch, I cherished the walks she and I had every morning together.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Oh my i am so sorry!!! What is it with this cancer in goldens??? this is just awful. i hope you have manymore happy days with Reno...so sorry


----------



## BeauShel

Those are some gorgeous pictures of Reno. You just want to hug him and kiss him. And please do for me. He reminds me so much of my Beau especially with that shaved belly. Beau was so cute with his shaved belly. 

No matter what you decide it will be the best one for Reno and your family. Dont let anyone tell you it isnt or try to make you feel bad to do something different. The hardest but kindest thing we can do is to let them go but we will see them again at the bridge and that gives me so much comfort when I imagine that homecoming. 

We are here for you.
Please give him lots of hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## mygoldenkids

I'm so sorry. I lost my Maggie to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. I know just what you are going through, as do many of the other golden parents out there. They are such gifts, and their time with us is never enough.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts and prayers...... this is very hard. Everytime I look at Reno I cry and he just looks back at me and wags his tail. These next few months are going to be torture.

Just a few more pics of Reno taken today......


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

I am so very sorry. I don't know what is worse, knowing or not knowing.
With Snobear his hemagiosarcoma literally turned up overnight, so we really had no idea how sick he was. With Smooch, she wasn't feeling good for two weeks, but I kept hoping it was just an infection, and not cancer. It is not easy no matter how it happens.

My heart goes out to you losing your Dad not long ago and now with Reno's illness-life just isn't fair.


----------



## Jo Ellen

How hard is it to know this and then looking at these pictures, he looks so perfectly fine. That would play tricks on my mind.

 

He's so beautiful.


----------



## maggie1951

OMG i just belive he is ill he looks so well and healthy just take lots of photo's which i wish i could have done with my girls but know digital camera's then.
Give that boy big hugs and kisses from across the big pond :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## caseypooh

What a handsome and happy boy! Please give him an extra hug from me. I am so sorry you are going through this. No matter what, you will do the right things for his happiness.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BeauShel said:


> Those are some gorgeous pictures of Reno. You just want to hug him and kiss him. And please do for me. He reminds me so much of my Beau especially with that shaved belly. Beau was so cute with his shaved belly.
> 
> *No matter what you decide it will be the best one for Reno and your family. Dont let anyone tell you it isnt or try to make you feel bad to do something different. *The hardest but kindest thing we can do is to let them go but we will see them again at the bridge and that gives me so much comfort when I imagine that homecoming.
> 
> We are here for you.
> Please give him lots of hugs and kisses from me.


I could not say this better than Beau Shel. You know Reno best, you are the person responsible for his well being and no one should make you feel bad for the decisions that you make for him. 

This disease is just so cruel for us as loving dog owners. We see our dogs all happy and beautiful and just cannot believe such a terrible disease is inside them doing terrible things. 

I'm thinking and praying for you all every day. Those photos you just posted are so beautiful. He's such a handsome boy and you can see his love for you in his eyes.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Whatever you decide will be the best for Reno.

Please give him big kisses and hugs from me.


----------



## Goldilocks

I am so very sorry to hear this terrible news about Reno. The pictures you posted of him are beautiful and he's such a gorgeous, handsome Golden Retriever. He looks so full of energy and spunk it's hard to imagine that he's sick. Cherish the remaining days you have together. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## MittaBear

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. Looking at the pictures, he just looks so happy. Just make sure to cherish all the time you do have with him.


----------



## SandyK

Love Reno's pictures!!! He is so handsome! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Hoping you and Reno have a good day.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Laurie, I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno.


----------



## coppers-mom

I saw this thread soon after you posted it and I can't remember if I managed to reply.

I am so horribly sorry for this diagnosis. I hoped and prayed Reno would be one of the lucky ones. I joined this forum in January 2009 to find out about splenectomies. Copper had his spleen removed in early February 2009 and the tumors were benign. I think he is the last one on the forum who was benign. I thought the odds were 50/50, but my vet says with goldens it is more like 1 out of 10 that comes back benign.

I lost Copper to cancer last October, but only knew 2 days before I had to let him go. I don't know how to advise you to deal with this, but I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Reno is such a happy, good looking boy. He is adorable.:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry


----------



## Nath

Laurie said:


> Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts and prayers...... this is very hard. Everytime I look at Reno I cry and he just looks back at me and wags his tail. These next few months are going to be torture.
> 
> Just a few more pics of Reno taken today......


What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry that it's been a tough year for you. Part of me just wants to get the year 2011 over and start fresh after losing Belle and General. I lost my mother to colon cancer many years ago when I was in high school. No matter what age, it's very hard to lose the ones you love.

While the dogs were sick, I read books about eternal life for animals and heaven for all people. It gave me some comfort and kept me strong in a spiritual sense. Doesn't mean that I don't still cry everyday. 

A supplement that I used on Belle and General was K9 Immunity which is completely all natural. It will boost their immunity and give them energy to have a near normal life. Our oncologist and surgeon had used it with their dogs as well. You might want to mention it to your vet.

Enjoy all your time with him and do something special each day. Our clan has you in our prayers. Hugs to you, I wish I could take this pain away, but I hope our support gives you some comfort.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, how are you all doing today? I've been thinking about Reno all day, hoping you two are enjoying each other today.


----------



## PB&J

Thinking of you and Reno today...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Nath said:


> What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry that it's been a tough year for you. Part of me just wants to get the year 2011 over and start fresh after losing Belle and General. I lost my mother to colon cancer many years ago when I was in high school. No matter what age, it's very hard to lose the ones you love.
> 
> While the dogs were sick, I read books about eternal life for animals and heaven for all people. It gave me some comfort and kept me strong in a spiritual sense. Doesn't mean that I don't still cry everyday.


I felt the same way about 2010--so many stressful and life changing events happened. 2011 has been full of challenges, but not involving the life and health of my loved ones. 

I also read books about eternal life for animals. I am convinced we will see them again. If heaven doesn't allow dogs, then it simply cannot be heaven. I am getting signs fairly frequently from my Bridge Boys and that tells me they are waiting for me to join them one day.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for Reno and you. I can't get to Facebook right now-stupid computer acting up, otherwise I would post there, too!!


----------



## Rainheart

I am hoping Reno is doing well.


----------



## BeauShel

Thinking of you and Reno. I love those pictures of him. Such a happy fellow in pictures.


----------



## Ranger

Hey Laurie - love the pics of Reno, especially the one where he's got the leash in his mouth. Give him a big hug from Ranger and I...and for you, too! I can't imagine how hard this is for you...still sending good wishes and strength over to you.


----------



## Laurie

Thanks so much for your thoughts of Reno!!

Reno is doing well....it's his mother that is having issues. I'm just having a hard time facing the fact that in a few months I'm going to have to say good-bye to my wonderful sweet boy and I don't know how I'm going to manage to do that. Although I've accepted his diagnosis, along with his prognosis, this whole thing just seems surreal. I keep wondering "why Reno". I know everyone that has been in a similar situation as myself has asked the same thing. It's heartbreaking to say the least!! I just do alot of crying.....and I'm usually the strong one (just not when it comes to my dogs).

Reno is fine. He is acting as if nothing is wrong. He's eating well, drinking and still gets overly excited when it's time for his walk...he seems to have a spring in his step lately. He's even started something new for him...biting on his leash when we start out on our walk. The other night out in the field, he decided to take one more shot at chasing a bunny...he was so proud of himself as he came prancing back to us!!!

He is now on Metacam.....35 kg every 24 hours. I've also added a few extra vitamins to his meals (thanks Maddie'sMom). He hasn't yet shown any signs of pain (or slowing down for that matter).

I talked to Reno's vet yesterday and he indicated that when it was time, he would come to our house to help Reno to the Bridge (but not for a few months yet). I was very touched by his offer as he isn't even our regular vet. I want Austin and Lincoln to be present when this happens (that's okay isn't it)?  Austin is going to miss him terribly as he and Reno are very close.

However, until that time, we just plan on spending as much time as we can with Reno, doing the things he loves to do, and spoiling him rotten (as if that's anything new). 

The only comfort I have in all of this is that Reno will be reunited with his best friend and beloved brother Phoenix. They were so close and never left each other's sides until the day Phoenix passed away. 

As I'm typing this, Reno is lying on the futon in my office watching me and wagging his tail whenever I look at him......and I'm crying!!!


----------



## Ranger

Oh god, Laurie I'm so sorry. Your last sentence made me cry, too. I'm so so sorry that you have to go through all this crap lately. Here's hoping he continues to do great for MONTHS, if not years ahead. He's got everyone on GRF pulling for him...

Also wanted to touch on the vet offering to come to your home to send Reno to the Rainbow Bridge and to Phoenix...I know someone who did this because they thought it would be better for their dog than going to the vet clinic, but afterwards everytime they passed by the spot where it had happened, they remembered and it was devastating. I guess it depends on how you look at it but for them, they couldn't pass by the spot without thinking of the last day and that memory kinda wiped away the rest of the ones they had. Just a thought. I really wouldn't know what to do if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so so sorry. So much of this is so sadly familiar to me.....

These products/site came highly recommended to me, and there are rave reviews on the website. I tried them with Sophie, but it was just too late. She did seem to really perk up and have some good days after we started her on the supplements and the food. We got the Critical Care Pack.

Sophie taught me to live in her moments, a gift I will carry with me forever. I'm just so sorry. My heart hurts for you, and for Reno. I had so many of the same feelings you are now having. I wish I had answers for you. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

And I completely agree with/understand about your thoughts and feelings about treatment vs. no treatment. Your line of thinking was exactly as ours was. I can tell you, on this side of things, that we don't regret our decision. The time we had left with her, Sophie was Sophie. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Nath

Laurie said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts of Reno!!
> 
> Reno is doing well....it's his mother that is having issues. I'm just having a hard time facing the fact that in a few months I'm going to have to say good-bye to my wonderful sweet boy and I don't know how I'm going to manage to do that. Although I've accepted his diagnosis, along with his prognosis, this whole thing just seems surreal. I keep wondering "why Reno". I know everyone that has been in a similar situation as myself has asked the same thing. It's heartbreaking to say the least!! I just do alot of crying.....and I'm usually the strong one (just not when it comes to my dogs).
> 
> Reno is fine. He is acting as if nothing is wrong. He's eating well, drinking and still gets overly excited when it's time for his walk...he seems to have a spring in his step lately. He's even started something new for him...biting on his leash when we start out on our walk. The other night out in the field, he decided to take one more shot at chasing a bunny...he was so proud of himself as he came prancing back to us!!!
> 
> He is now on Metacam.....35 kg every 24 hours. I've also added a few extra vitamins to his meals (thanks Maddie'sMom). He hasn't yet shown any signs of pain (or slowing down for that matter).
> 
> I talked to Reno's vet yesterday and he indicated that when it was time, he would come to our house to help Reno to the Bridge (but not for a few months yet). I was very touched by his offer as he isn't even our regular vet. I want Austin and Lincoln to be present when this happens (that's okay isn't it)? Austin is going to miss him terribly as he and Reno are very close.
> 
> However, until that time, we just plan on spending as much time as we can with Reno, doing the things he loves to do, and spoiling him rotten (as if that's anything new).
> 
> The only comfort I have in all of this is that Reno will be reunited with his best friend and beloved brother Phoenix. They were so close and never left each other's sides until the day Phoenix passed away.
> 
> As I'm typing this, Reno is lying on the futon in my office watching me and wagging his tail whenever I look at him......and I'm crying!!!


I'm sorry. I remember having this talk just a month back when I was told General had maybe 2 weeks left. It's so so hard. 

Both our babies died at home. You may have heard that they tend to have bounce backs towards the end. It made it hard for me to judge when to make that call. I was lucky that they both died of the disease, but there wasn't any pain and was fast. 

However, please enjoy your special time you have now. The special dinners and trips are some of the best memories I had with my Belle and General. I would also just dedicate a special walk, car ride or hang out time with both of them without the others. It made me feel like the best Mom around that we as a family poured family time and love into their hearts. We as Golden owners share this same parent love. 


Again, wish I could stop this for all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, what you are feeling is absolutely natural. Reno doesn't know of his prognosis so he's just living his life as usual, happy and thankful to be with his family. He's probably feeling so much better now that the nasty old spleen is out too--he's got a new "leash" on life so to speak and he's literally grabbing at it to go! That's a very good sign--he's not ready yet and he wants to get back to living his life with zest!

Barkley was one of those emotionally sensitive dogs that picked up on my every emotion so I spent the first several weeks alone in my shower crying into it and getting all of my sadness out as best I could so I could be with him and attempt not to cry...it didn't always work but it helped. I think Jazz & Jules Mom mentioned to another poster facing this crisis to take a few moments each and every day to just feel sorry for yourself, kick and scream and think about how unfair it all is, then try as hard as possible to get back in the moment and focus entirely on spoiling the dog. I ended taking my cues from Barkley--he felt so much better and that made me feel better. We had to reign his activity in because he also pushed the limits of activity. After our new "normal" set in and we processed what was happening, there were moments and hours I actually forgot he was terminal. Those are the times we cherish now. We were so blessed to make so many memories together in those 107 days (in addition to all the others ones during his life with us).

I think it's wonderful you've made those arrangements with the vet so far in advance. That's one less thing to worry about.

I continue to think and pray for you all every day for making good memories and having many good times together.


----------



## LibertyME

Thinking of you more then you know....{{hugs}}


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Hoping you and Reno have a great day.
My heart goes out to you both, I relate to everything you have said.
That is wonderful that your vet will come to your house.


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry that you and Reno have to travel down this road...Im praying that you have alot of time left together.
Its great to hear that Reno is doing so well and that hes so happy. I hope you have many many more days like these have been. ((hugs))


----------



## Jamm

Im so sorry Laurie. Thinking of you through this hard and unfair time.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Laurie said:


> The only comfort I have in all of this is that Reno will be reunited with his best friend and beloved brother Phoenix. They were so close and never left each other's sides until the day Phoenix passed away.


When I read this, my first thought was how happy Phoenix is going to be. Thank you for putting that thought out there for me, I'm going to hang on to that :heartbeat


----------



## esSJay

Aw Laurie... My heart is breaking for you. Keep on doing what you're doing, and making the best of his days with you. Please pass on a big hug and kiss to sweet Reno for me!


----------



## C's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> When I read this, my first thought was how happy Phoenix is going to be. Thank you for putting that thought out there for me, I'm going to hang on to that :heartbeat


 
I was thinking the same thing yesterday afternoon. Laurie, I continue to think of you and Reno and send you all much strength with wonderful days ahead.


----------



## janine

Hope you and your doggies have a great day....my thoughts are with you.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Laurie, I'm sorry that you have to go down this road. I'm glad that Reno is doing so well now and I pray that he has many months of jumping and running ahead of him.


----------



## magiclover

I continue to pray and hope for lots more time for Reno. What you are facing right now is so hard. It makes me cry just thinking and remembering. But for now I am glad that he is feeling good and you can enjoy this very precious time with him.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry for you! You are in my prayers...


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm keeping you adn Reno in my thoughts and prayers.
I just love his smoochable face.


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts of Reno!!
> 
> Reno is doing well....it's his mother that is having issues. I'm just having a hard time facing the fact that in a few months I'm going to have to say good-bye to my wonderful sweet boy and I don't know how I'm going to manage to do that. Although I've accepted his diagnosis, along with his prognosis, this whole thing just seems surreal. I keep wondering "why Reno". I know everyone that has been in a similar situation as myself has asked the same thing. It's heartbreaking to say the least!! I just do alot of crying.....and I'm usually the strong one (just not when it comes to my dogs).
> 
> Reno is fine. He is acting as if nothing is wrong. He's eating well, drinking and still gets overly excited when it's time for his walk...he seems to have a spring in his step lately. He's even started something new for him...biting on his leash when we start out on our walk. The other night out in the field, he decided to take one more shot at chasing a bunny...he was so proud of himself as he came prancing back to us!!!
> 
> He is now on Metacam.....35 kg every 24 hours. I've also added a few extra vitamins to his meals (thanks Maddie'sMom). He hasn't yet shown any signs of pain (or slowing down for that matter).
> 
> *I talked to Reno's vet yesterday and he indicated that when it was time, he would come to our house to help Reno to the Bridge (but not for a few months yet). I was very touched by his offer as he isn't even our regular vet. I want Austin and Lincoln to be present when this happens (that's okay isn't it)? Austin is going to miss him terribly as he and Reno are very close.*
> 
> Laurie, I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this. It's so hard knowing that you have such a short time. We will continue to pray that you have lots of time though. We had a vet come to our house to pts Di. We had thought long and hard about having Max present. When we had to send Golda to the bridge, we left with him and came home without him and Di and Max looked for him for 6 months. Anyhow, it was good and bad to have Max with us. He still stares at the spot that she left. So you might want to do it in an area in your home that is not frequently used by your kids. Max is just starting to eat again. Up until recently, it was as if he didn't want to be here anymore. Please know that many are keeping you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny

Thinking of you and Reno today.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone for the kind words and encouragement. I wish I could send each and every one of you a huge bouquet of yellow roses just because!!!

And I know the losses of Sophie, Di, Magic, Maddie, Belle, General, Barkley, Copper (and all of our beautiful Golden babies) are so raw yet.....my heart aches for each and every one of them.


----------



## coppers-mom

Laurie said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words and encouragement. I wish I could send each and every one of you a huge bouquet of yellow roses just because!!!
> 
> And I know the losses of Sophie, Di, Magic, Maddie, Belle, General, Barkley (and all of our beautiful Golden babies) are so raw yet.....my heart aches for each and every one of them.


I believe every one of us would think that giving Reno some kisses and hugs from each of us would be better than roses.

Man I just love seniors.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Yes, I'd rather you give Reno kisses and hugs than have the roses!


----------



## Laurie

Karen519 said:


> Laurie
> 
> Yes, I'd rather you give Reno kisses and hugs than have the roses!


 
Will do....that's easy for me!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Please trade my roses for Reno kisses too!!XX:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you and Reno today. Hope he doing well...


----------



## Laurie

Reno is going to get major kisses and hugs today......his head is going to swell!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Reno is going to get major kisses and hugs today......his head is going to swell!!!!


That's what this time is all about--making their heads swell and spoiling them absolutely rotten!


----------



## momtoMax

I am so very sorry to read this - I know how much you love him. Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I hope Reno had a good day today. Give that happy smiling boy a hug from me.


----------



## Nath

Laurie said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words and encouragement. I wish I could send each and every one of you a huge bouquet of yellow roses just because!!!
> 
> And I know the losses of Sophie, Di, Magic, Maddie, Belle, General, Barkley, Copper (and all of our beautiful Golden babies) are so raw yet.....my heart aches for each and every one of them.


Laurie- I am due for new flowers in my kitchen. I'll get yellow roses on your and Reno's behalf for our clan. What a nice idea! I have my prayer candle lit for the night. Hugs and licks to you all.

Nat


----------



## SandyK

I agree with others...pass on the roses...give kisses to Reno!! Lit my candle for Reno tonight. Praying for good days for Reno!!!


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear about Reno, we are thinking of you


----------



## Laurie

It was a beautiful night last night so we took Reno to the creek/park area down the street for some off leash time. He was so happy!! He dug for gophers, ran through the fields, took a dip in the creek (yuk) and, of course, posed for pictures. 

A few pictures of Reno from his outing!!


----------



## janine

Love the pictures of Reno having a wonderful time. Thinking of you guys today....


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Those are WONDERFUL PICTURES of Reno!!! 

Looks like he had a very FUN TIME!!

Kisses and hugs to Reno and Austin and Lincoln, too!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

What beautiful pictures - looks like a wonderful outing for you & Reno


----------



## PrincessDi

Love the pictures. He looks so happy. Sending thoughts and prayers for another really wonderful day for handsome Reno!


----------



## kathi127

What awesome pictures of your sweet boy! He looks so happy and I know he enjoyed his outing! He is such a beautiful boy, I just love that face! I know you are cherishing all these special moments with him and I pray that there are many more to follow! Lots of kisses coming to Reno on that cute nose of his! Thinking of you and sending you love and hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom

More hugs and kisses being sent to Reno.
He sure does look like he had a great time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, those photos depict a very happy and handsome boy. It's so heartwarming to know you are enjoying the great outdoors doing his favorite things.  Thank you for sharing these special photos!


----------



## ggdenny

What wonderful pictures! I can see the happiness and love in his eyes. What a beautiful doggie!! Give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love that first photo! He looks so happy!! Such a face. I want to give him a big smooch. :smooch:

So glad he is feeling well.


----------



## 2golddogs

The pictures show a happy, handsome boy. I love his face and those wonderful, soulful eyes. Sending lots of :smooch::smooch: for Reno.


----------



## Nath

He is so special. I love the hunt picture! Today, I went out and got a beautiful bouquet of yellow roses and daisies on behalf of you and Reno to remember Belle and General. I took a photo, but the site is giving me a hard time tonight on the uploads. 

Thank you Reno!


----------



## maggie1951

What wonderful photo's i still cannot belive he is ill he looks so well

My Meg when she had her spleen out was nowhere near as well looking as Reno and she had to stay on the lead and was not allowed out for 2 weeks.

Hugs and kisses to Reno you kep having a good time.


----------



## Blondie

So sorry to be reading this about your boy Reno. Love the beautiful pictures. He looks so happy. Treasure these moments always.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Checking in on you and Reno.


----------



## kathi127

Good Morning Laurie and Reno! I hope today is another wonderful day for you! Lots of kisses to that sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Reno and Laurie.


----------



## Laurie

Thanks for the continued good thoughts!!!

Reno is doing well. He is acting completely normal but I guess he doesn't know what's going on. He is just happy and loving life right now!!!! 

It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend here so we are going to take him and the other 2 boys down to the valley for some special time (and stop at the Burger Shack for some ice cream) . And, definitely a good time for some photo opportunities!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure hope you guys have a wonderful weekend.
More hugs and smooches to Reno!
I'll keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cubbysan

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I hope you and the boys have a wonderful weekend and I know Reno will love every minute of it-we have alot to learn from dogs, the main thing is:
"living every moment to the fullest!!"


----------



## Debles

It kills me to read of Reno's diagnosis. Having a terminal diagnosis for our loved ones is so painful. They are our role models in living and getting the most of every moment !
Praying Reno and you have many wonderful moments of love and happiness.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're wishing you a wonderful weekend. I'm so glad that you're taking lots of pictures of your beautiful Reno! You, Reno and the whole gang will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GinnyinPA

I am so sorry you're facing this.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am thrilled that Reno is doing so well after his surgery (so quickly)! These spleenless dogs must come out of the procedure feeling so much better. Before Barkley's splenectomy my biggest fear was his recovery period and several angels on the forum told me he'd bounce back remarkably well...I still had my doubts but they sure were right! He was raring to go and as far as he was concerned I was holding him baaaack! 

Enjoy your weekend together!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so good to see Reno enjoying himself! I hope for good weather and that he continues to show you how much he enjoys his life with you. There will be hard days ahead, but he doesn't know that. If you can stay present in the present with him, the time you have left will be much happier. You get to build a lifetime of memories together.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie,

Thinking of you and Reno today and continued thoughts and prayers for more time that is pain free and strength.


----------



## kathi127

Thinking of you and hoping Reno is having a wonderful weekend with his family!


----------



## MilosMommy

I'm just reading this  so sorry to hear about Reno.


----------



## Nath

Hope you guys have a good weekend. Thinking of you.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

Love the pictures of his outing. Have a good weekend.
Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

Continue to keep you and beautiful Reno in our thoughts and prayers. I remember how hard it is knowing and how bittersweet it is when you know that time is limited. Sending you prayers for strength and more precious time.


----------



## Laurie

Reno had a very good weekend. He is acting just as he did before the splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis but even with a bit more gusto!! It`s hard to believe he`s sick. We are just enjoying every day with him which isn`t hard to do....he`s a wonderful boy and we couldn`t love him more.

We took Reno, Austin and Lincoln down to the trails in the valley this morning for an outing. Honestly, Reno was more excited about going than the other 2. It was quite funny actually. He enjoyed himself so much. I was able to convince my guys to pose for just a couple of pictures!!!


----------



## Nath

I just want to get on a plane to Canada and love on him! And walk those beautiful trails!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that your beautiful crew had a great weekend. Reno looks so happy and definitely not like he is sick. I'm so glad that you're taking pictures. You are making wonderful memories. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Those are fantastic pictures! They will be treasured memories always. LOVE Reno's smile!!


----------



## Ranger

Great photos Laurie! I always love seeing your handsome boys and they look even more handsome than normal against the bright green backdrop! Reno looks soooo dashing!


----------



## LovelyGold

Absolutely beautiful photographs! Especially love the last photo of Reno. Glad y'all had such a glorious day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Nath said:


> I just want to get on a plane to Canada and love on him! And walk those beautiful trails!


Me Too!!! 

I am so glad Reno has a new zest for life! That is so much like our Barkley. our theory was that he was feeling so much better without his spleen he wanted to celebrate each and every moment! Here's to many many more fun and happy days together! 

You sure have a great looking group of goldies!


----------



## magiclover

I am so pleased that Reno is back to feeling good again. I pray it lasts a long time! A very handsome crew you have there. :heartbeat


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry to hear this.I lost my 10 yrs old golden,from the same cancer and had no time,to do treatment or anything as she was already bleeding internally when dignosed.
Cherish yr time with him and take loads of prayers.


----------



## paula bedard

I haven't posted but I have been keeping up with Reno. I'm so happy for you that he's feeling so good again and enjoying his life with renewed gusto. I hope he continues to feel well so that you can continue to enjoy walks along your gorgeous trails. Who wouldn't feel good in the midst of such beauty? Hugs to you both.

I agree with the others, you have a great looking crew there.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so glad to hear Reno is feeling well. Wishing you many more happy days filled with more adventures! You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Great family pictures of some very handsome boys.


----------



## momtoMax

Thinking of you and your pups...


----------



## SandyK

Great pictures!! So happy to see Reno is doing well. He looks so happy. Thoughts and prayers are with you for many more great days!!!!


----------



## KiwiD

Hope Reno is having lots of good days. Thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## kathi127

What great pics of your boys! I'm so glad Reno had such a good weekend and enjoyed his outing! He truly looks so happy! I continue to pray that you have many more weekends like that and are able to make lots of wonderful memories! I wish I could be there to love on him too, he is such a sweetie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wonderful weekend pictures.. what treasures. Sure looks like it was enjoyed by all!!!


----------



## musicgirl

I have not been consistent in posting replies, but know that I'm thinking of you and Reno.

I feel the pain you are going through and am sending you many many good thoughts and pray that you have a lot more time with your boy! He is truly Golden =).


----------



## 2golddogs

Reno and the boys look so handsome and happy. Hoping for many more wonderful days with your sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie

Reno continues to do well. He's not showing any signs right now of slowing down. When we walked past the rink tonight he spotted a bunny and just had to chase it. Again, he was pretty proud of himself with his ears all perky and tail wagging!!!

It's really hard to believe by watching him that he could be leaving us soon. I keep thinking the diagnosis was maybe incorrect but I don't want to set myself up to be disappointed when the first sign of him slowing down is upon us. We try not to think about it or dwell on it and just let him enjoy what he's doing and enjoy it with him. We're sure not ready to lose him yet!!!

Reno and I thank you for your continued thoughts of him!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I know exactly what you mean - My heart/mind played tricks on each other.... I'm so glad you are enjoying this time with him and that he is having a great time too! Continued prayers to you.....


----------



## arkpark

lovely pics of your boys, hope Reno continues to do well


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that you posted about how he is doing. I'm sure it's hard to live in the moment, but am so glad that you've been able to do this. Will continue to pray that he defies the odds and has much more time with his family.


----------



## Nath

That's the sad part of the disease when they have the surgery to remove the spleen. The act like nothing is wrong and has better energy now than before that it teases you. It's a bitter sweet blessing since you get this extra time knowing about the disease and they act normal. BUT I totally know what you are feeling. Just do as much as you can with him and love him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your post made me smile thinking of Reno chasing a bunny! It reminded me so much of my Barkley boy post-splenectomy trying to get up close and personal with the squirrels. I'm so happy you are having these great times and moments together, building many happy memories! I hope you have many many more!


----------



## janine

Thinking about you and your bunny chasing Reno  Have a good day with your pups!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

So glad that Reno had fun chasing the bunny and that he's doing so well.


----------



## tuckerbailey

My Tucker survived almost 7 high-quality months post splenectomy...he passed late January at 10 1/2. I do hope you get as much or more time with Reno. You are doing the same thing we did....spoil him and engage in all of Reno's favorite activities and take lots of photos. I have very fond memories of Tucker's last months. Reno seems to be like him. Full of energy and at times puppy-like. Very nice photos you have posted by the way.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing Reno many more bunny chasing days......cherish each moment....bless you guys.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of you and Reno this morning, I pray you have many precious moments with him. 
You are so lucky to be able to spoil him, Dylan didn't want to eat, we cooked him a filet mignon and threw up the one piece he ate.

Prayers and good thoughts for all of you.

June


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update - put a smile on my face. I hope he has many more bunny-sightings that put a spring in his step.

Sending you and Reno all my positive thoughts!


----------



## Ranger

Aw, so happy to hear he got to chase a bunny! Atta boy Reno! You show those younger brothers of yours how it's done!


----------



## C's Mom

Laurie, thinking of you and Reno.

I was just looking at the pic of Reno with his two small baby brothers. What did he think of them when the came through the door? I'm sure he was a great big brother to them.


----------



## Laurie

C's Mom said:


> Laurie, thinking of you and Reno.
> 
> I was just looking at the pic of Reno with his two small baby brothers. What did he think of them when the came through the door? I'm sure he was a great big brother to them.


We first brought Austin home just 2.5 weeks after Phoenix passed away. Reno immediately bonded with him and looks after him like he did Phoenix. When we brought Lincoln home a month later, he was okay with him but doesn't share the same bond as he does with Austin. Austin and Reno are very much alike whereas Lincoln is the total opposite!!!

I worry about Austin when something happens to Reno but at least he will have Lincoln (and they are very close).


----------



## PB&J

Thinking of you and Reno this morning! And hoping you and Reno and his brothers have a good day!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

So sorry to hear about Reno...I pray that you have many more happy moments with your boy...HUGS to you all!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> We first brought Austin home just 2.5 weeks after Phoenix passed away. Reno immediately bonded with him and looks after him like he did Phoenix. When we brought Lincoln home a month later, he was okay with him but doesn't share the same bond as he does with Austin. Austin and Reno are very much alike whereas Lincoln is the total opposite!!!
> 
> I worry about Austin when something happens to Reno but at least he will have Lincoln (and they are very close).


Barkley and Toby were never close like you describe the bond between Reno and Austin. My hubby and I thought once Barkley died Toby wouldn't skip a beat and wouldn't grieve. We were so wrong. Toby went into a deep grief, which coincided with some other new medical symptoms. We will never know if the grief brought those on or they were just a coincidence, but I just wanted you to know that you may find Austin and Lincoln will bond even tighter when that dreaded day arrives (hopefully a LONG time from now). I talked to Toby's vet about his grief and did some internet research. I discovered that studies into pet grief are relatively recent. Here is a link to read, just in case you need it:
01 Grieving: When Your Dog Mourns the Loss of Another Dog - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## kathi127

Thinking of you and Reno this morning! I hope he has had a good week and will have another great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying you and all of the boys will have many good days!!

FROSTY PAWS, doggie ice cream-they would love that!!


----------



## Abby'sMom

I am so sorry to hear of your bad news. I too received the news last week that my beloved GR Abby has Melanoma and has 4-11 months to live. It totally stinks and Abby and I send our best wishes to you...Give Reno a big hug from me, Abby sends a big, wet kiss to you and Reno. Here's hoping that both of our "goldens' beat the odds...........


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry Laurie, wish I could make it to go away. I love the pictures, Reno is all smiles. Enjoy the present, every day is special. You and Reno are in my thoughts and my prayers. And give Reno a lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so so sorry. I lost my golden girl, kaycee, to a very, very very rare cancer 3 years ago (may 25, 2008)

.fourteen years ago our 12 year old irish setter,m boots, was diagnosed with bone cancer rear leg, a very, very agressive kind. Our choices wre amputate that day or more than likley in a week he would not be able to get up nor would he be eating. Our hearts said amputate, but our common sinse said he was a fw months past his 12 th birthday had arthritis in his shoulders and it would not be fiar to put him thru that when chances were (according to our vet) he had already spread.

We ened up having him exactly 10 weeks. I took him fishing with me every day and he would sim and chase crabs in shallow water, try to eat my biat fish i caught in my casting net, try to catch shore birds. We gave him all the no-no doggie food--what we had for dessert, so did he. I mean he had his own banana splits, strawberry shortcake, apple pie with ice cream, even chocolate cake. Also all the fruits and veggies he wanted--that dog loed tossed salad and melons expecially.

I would take hinm in 2-3 times a week for rickey to look him over and he couldn't understand why boots was actaully putting on weight, had a great appetite, spent hours at "the beach (actually the bay). He would say "we don't have to do it yet."

but the day did come when he spent more time in the shade htahn playing and thye next day he fell getting onto the sofa. I fed him a dish of cie cream and let him go. He had fun and enjoyed life to the end. He was 12 1/2 when i lost him junly 9, 1997. But i had those 10 wonderful great weeks with him.

My darling golden girl was different. She was throwing up one morning, i took her in, my vet felt a place in her stomach, operated and in 48 hpurs she was gone. He wa surprised she had made it thru the surgery. But i spent time with her in icu both those days and was with her when she went to the bridge. I just wish i could have had her here and had more time with her.

Cherish every minute you have have left with you boy--and that goes for everyone whose dogs are facing this fate. Their boeis will be gone, but their love and memories stay with you forever.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am glad to hear that Reno is doing well, despite the diagnosis. With luck, he will prove the vets wrong about how much time he has and give you more than they expect. We would do well to live as our dogs do - in the moment and to the fullest for every day that we have.

Holding you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Reno doing today? I hope you guys are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Reno is doing well and having fun! Getting to do whatever he wants and the never ending spoiling!! Thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno!


----------



## momtoMax

Just checking in to say that I hope everyone is coping well. I keep thinking of you and Reno because it's been apparent to me how much you love the old man - especially the old man. I wish they could go on forever, I really do. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nath

Just wanted to check in to see how that Handsome guy is doing this weekend. Give him hugs from the Austin crew!


----------



## Sam's Mom

Reno is so beautiful. I'm sending caring thoughts his way and yours. Give him a huge kiss and snuggle from me. Take care.


----------



## kathi127

Just checking in to see how Reno is doing. Hugs and kisses from me and my guys!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Checking in on you and the boys, Laurie.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. I hope today is good one for Reno. This is such a hard time for you. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Laurie

Sorry I haven't responded earlier to your thoughts for Reno.

Reno is doing okay!!! It's been very hot here for the past several days so he's been pretty lazy and uncomfortable (even with the air conditioning). We`ve been taking him for his walks early in the morning and later at night. He`s still loving his outings and gets excited when it`s that time. He continues to hork down his meals so no issues there either.

We took all 3 boys out to the ball diamonds Saturday morning and Reno immediately went to the gopher area to try to get himself one...to no avail however.

While we were picking up some raw food for the boys on Saturday, we told the storeowner about Reno and she showed us this product called Groundwork made by Juka Organics. It is a prebiotic loaded with immune enhancing ingredients. They indicated while it would not cure Reno, it might help keep his immune system top notch which might keep him with us longer. It is also something we can give to our other boys so we bought some. It is just a powder that is sprinkled over their meals.....so far no complaints from any of them!!!

Reno thanks you for your continued thoughts of him!!!


----------



## Ranger

Thanks for the update! I'm so incredibly happy that Reno continues to do so well! Praying hard that it stays this way!


----------



## C's Mom

Happy to hear that Reno is enjoying life. Thinking of you both always.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your update made me smile. So glad he is toodling along and seems to be feeling just as good as ever. Hope it goes on for a long time to come!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the update and I'm glad Reno is busy enjoying his walks, gopher hunts and meals. Keep it up Reno!


----------



## 2golddogs

It is wonderful to hear Reno is doing well. Praying he enjoys many, many more good and fun days.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Continued good thought for Reno! Happy to read he is doing so well


----------



## hotel4dogs

glad to hear that Reno is doing so well, praying it continues for a long time.


----------



## Laurie

Just wanted to share a short movie of Reno taken the other night. We were out at the ball diamonds for some off leash time which he always enjoys.

Last night we took him out to the park and once again, he caught the scent of a bunny and away he went!!! It's funny...I just received a letter from our vet yesterday saying that now Reno should be healed, he can commence longer walks (we've been doing that for over a week now). Also received a call from the vet just thanking us for the card we sent him and to check up on Reno. He was actually quite thrilled with the fact that Reno has already been chasing rabbits and digging for gophers!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that handsome Reno is enjoying the things that he loves! Looks like he is also having fun with his beautiful bros! Continuing to send thoughts and prayers that he has lots of fun filled times in the persuit of all the things that make him happy!


----------



## janine

Happy to hear Reno is enjoying life. Have a great day with your pups!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I think it is just a wonderful sign that Reno is chasing bunnies!!

Great Video!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Excellent news about Reno! We look forward to many more happy reports about his adventures!


----------



## 2golddogs

Reno looks wonderful and happy. Keep it up buddy!


----------



## maggie1951

I still cannot believe how well he looks.

And what a good time he is having


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Checking in on Reno and you. Just read about Austin being on cover of GR Weekly!!


----------



## Laurie

Karen519 said:


> Laurie
> 
> Checking in on Reno and you. Just read about Austin being on cover of GR Weekly!!


 
Reno is doing well!!! We had all 3 of the dogs out last night at the diamonds and he was in there like a dirty shirt playing ball and trying to find those nasty little squeakers (gophers).

Sometimes he looks so sad that it makes me wonder if he knows there is something wrong with him.....it just breaks my heart!!! I know everyone says he doesn't know he has cancer and just lives for the day so I have to take solace in believing that. 

So for now everything is going well. We just pray that it continues and Reno has many more months with us and his brothers. I know Austin is going to miss him soooo much....they are so close.

Speaking of Austin...yes, he is on this week's cover of the Golden Retriever Weekly (shameless plug for my other boy). I submitted a picture of each of the dogs and this is the one they selected:

Golden Retriever Weekly Magazine


----------



## PrincessDi

Congrats!!! Austin looks so handsome on the cover!! It makes me smile for you that Reno is still doing so well. Will continue to keep Reno and your whole family, that he has much more time with his family!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy Reno is doing so well. He looks fabulous by the way.

That photo of Austin is so beautiful! Congratulations to the Cover Boy and his family!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations for Austin one more time!
I am happy you guys have some fun these days. I wish they never stop for you.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad to see Reno is living life and having fun. I hope that it continues forever.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Reno is doing well and having fun. I hope this will continue for a long time!! Congrats to Austin for being a cover boy...very handsome! Best wishes to all of you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

glad that Reno is continuing to do well, praying for more of the same


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Checking in on Reno and you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Austin's photo is beautiful and Reno's video sure made me smile.:smooch:


----------



## HudsensMama9

I'm so so glad Reno is doing so well. He looks like such a sweet boy. Congratulations to handsome Austin! What a cutie!


----------



## momtoMax

So good to know Reno is still doing well. Thinking of you guys!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Reno is doing well and you guys are having a good week.
I hope for an even better weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just thinking of you and Reno. Did you get your yunnan yet?


----------



## Laurie

Reno continues to do well. We are currently having quite a hot spell (which we're not really used to) so he's a bit lazier than he has been (as are the other 2 boys). His appetite is good and he still gets overly excited for his walks so that makes us happy!!!!

He was 1 month post op on Wednesday....we're praying that month 2 continues to go well for him. 




hotel4dogs said:


> just thinking of you and Reno. Did you get your yunnan yet?


No I haven't received it yet....thought I might have gotten it this week unless it comes today. Thankfully I haven't needed it yet!!!!

Thanks for thinking of Reno!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno

So happy that Reno is doing well!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. I'm glad to see that Reno continues to do well.

Holding you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Reno is doing well. Continued thoughts and prayers for happy days!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Just wanted to say I'm thinking about you guys.


----------



## Fenway

I'm new to this site and don't know you at all, but feel for your so much right now! I am so very sorry. I hope you both are doing as best you can. 
I'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Go team Reno. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Thinking about you and Reno and saying prayers.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone for continuing to think of Reno......

We witnessed something last night that we hadn't seen in quite some time. Reno was ACTUALLY playing with Austin and Lincoln (more so Austin). He was almost 9 when we brought Austin and Lincoln home so while he interacts with them well, he never really played....until last night!! OMG, he was so funny. He was doing the play bowing, rolling over, pawing at Austin..all of the things dogs do when playing. I don't think poor Austin knew what to do.....he was so excited!!! Reno also engaged Lincoln in some play with his jolly ball. Of course, I didn't have my camera handy but would have loved to get a movie of that. Tonight I'll have it close by in case it happens again. Honestly, it brought tears to our eyes to see him behave that way.....

The other night when we took Reno to the park we noticed a bird fluttering around and assumed it was injured. Well, unfortunately Reno also noticed it and away he went. He was chasing it around and managed to get it to slow down by putting his paw on it (RIP poor birdy)......he didn't kill it at that time but it did pass. Shortly afterwards....he spotted a rabbit and the chase was on!!!! I haven't seen this much energy in him in a very long time. Really, it's hard to make sense of all of this. Makes you wonder how he can possibly be sick and potentially down to his last month of life with us. I just hope he is one to defy the odds and is with us for many months. Nevertheless, we are enjoying every minute of this "new dog"....he just brings us so much joy!!!


----------



## mybuddy

I just saw this thread and wanted to send warm, healing thoughts and prayers from Taiwan.

Bless your sweet Reno!


----------



## DNL2448

What a great report! Go RENO! You ROCK, buddy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lauire*

Laurie: I am delighted that Reno is enjoying life!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read your post. You and Reno have been in my thoughts and prayers. Praying that Reno continues to defy the odds.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your report of how well Reno is doing really makes me smile! Go Reno!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so happy that Reno is doing good and having fun. I hope it lasts forever.


----------



## Nath

Wonderful update!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Give Reno and his brothers Hugs & kisses from us.
It sure is nice to see them acting like a puppy again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA for Reno. I hope he has many many such fun times. Ear rubs for all from the Dallas crew.


----------



## KiwiD

So glad to hear that Reno is feeling well and playing with his brothers! Do keep that camera handy in hopes of capturing some of these special moments on video.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw! What a great update! Sounds like dear old Reno isn't quite ready to let the cancer get the better of him! Bless his heart. I hope his renewed zest for life and fun has a positive effect on his body (I bet it will). As long as he's enjoying life, all is well. I'm so happy to hear he's happy.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I haven't been here in awhile so sorry to hear about Reno. On the upside I am happy that you caught it and at the stage where you can make his time more confortable. We lost our Millie one year seven months,six days ago to this. She really did not show any symtoms until six days before we released her to the Bridge. I pray that Reno has MANY more bunny chasing missions ahead of him.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i must have missed this thread somehow...i hope Reno continues to do well and has many many more happy and comfortable days with you and your family..


----------



## BeauShel

What a beautiful update on Reno. It brought tears to my eyes. Hard to believe he is even sick. Makes you really cherish those special moments. He sounds like he is really feeling good.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that Reno is doing well and continuing to grow and play. Dogs insist that life is to be lived - every single minute of every blessed day that they can. That lesson may be their most precious gift to us.

Hugs for you and for Reno,
Lucy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

May you enjoy every second you have with Reno and he enjoy every second with you. Savor every one of them.


----------



## sarebear

I a so sorry, cancer is not kind with Goldens, while, theyare the kindest dogs on the earth. fargo, Boz amd I share our love


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Reno all the time. I am so happy he enjoys life to the fullest, that's what goldens do. Hugs and kisses to my special boy.


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to read that Reno is enjoying life and chasing birds and bunnies!! I hope he will be playing with his brothers for a long time!!


----------



## Laurie

I haven't posted awhile on Reno's situation as everything appeared to be stable. However, today was the first day since he had his splenectomy (June 13) that I sensed he was tiring. I noticed last night that he seemed to have some trouble getting comfortable and was up and down most of the night. Normally he lies down on his pillow (at bedtime) and other than rolling over, he doesn't move. It may have been because he was hot but I'm not sure.

This morning however, he ate his breakfast, posed for a few pictures and then went for a walk in the park and even ran at the mention of a "squirrel". He slept most of the afternoon like he typically does.

I worried about him all day and was constantly watching him to make sure he was okay. At one point, he was rolling around the lawn playing with Lincoln and was happy to be with his brothers. 

Tonight he wolfed down his suppper and went for another walk in the park, ran after a ball, tried to run after a bunny (I had him on leash this time) and seemed quite content. 

Maybe I'm just being paranoid because the dreaded "2 months" is coming up this week. I just feel like he's not quite himself and it's making me sick. I'm scared to death of letting him go and I'm really angry that this is even happening to him. I just cry whenever I look at him and he just looks back at me and wags his tail. I thought I had prepared myself for this but apparently not. I don't know if you're ever prepared for something like this.

Here are a couple of pictures I took of Reno this morning.


----------



## SandyK

Reno is such a handsome boy...love the pics!! Sounds to me like Reno is still doing good. However, I know how you feel about the dreaded 2 mo mark. For my Abby the surgeon only gave her a week after surgery and she survived for 5wks. You can never be prepared...just do what you are to enjoy the time you have with Reno. I think of you and Reno often and wish you all the best!!! I also agree with you about being angry about hemangiosarcoma...it sucks and it is so unfair that anyone ever has to fight this terrible disease.


----------



## PrincessDi

Reno is such a beautiful and regal boy! There is no real way of preparing, even knowing about it in advance. You're doing all that you can, in doing the things Reno loves and spending time with him. You have every right to be angry. I am VERY angry that hemangiosarcoma took our Di from us. I get angry every time that I read of another golden that has been diagnosed. Continuing to send thoughts and prayers for much more time with Reno.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your boy is handsome. I know what are you going thru, but stay positive, miracles happen. We are all here praying for Reno to have thousands of good days to come.


----------



## tucker9210

I can't imagine losing my little Tucker right now. I'm so sorry to hear about this diagnosis. 

The best you could do is just savor every moment you have. Prayers go out to your family and Reno.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, Reno and you are in my thoughts. I hope he was just tired from the heat and needed some rest. Our vets told us there would be times when Barkley might have a tiny bleed and not be himself for a time but he could bounce back again. Hold him tight, making memories by doing his favorite things. He is so handsome--thank you for sharing his photos with us.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Reno looks like he really enjoyed his day. Sending good thoughts and prayers and that you have many more good days.


----------



## hotel4dogs

what beautiful photos! I think of you and Reno all the time, and pray for you.
I know what you mean about trying not to over think things. Every time we see the slightest thing, we can't help but worry and wonder whether it's something significant. I'm so glad he bounced back and seems to be himself again.
Don't let the 2 month mark scare you. It's an "average". A lot of dogs make it way, way past that and I pray Reno is going to be one of them. 
Hugs.


----------



## elly

Reno looks stunning, just beautiful. He doesnt look worn out as my girl did when the time got near for her to say goodbye. Enjoy each day as they are so precious, tomorrow will look after itself. Sending hugs to you and Reno, you have so many memories to make yet. x


----------



## amy22

What a handsome guy Reno is!! Thank you for posting pictures of your guy. Im sorry that you are dealing with this...praying fo rmany more walks an rolls in the grass.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Laurie,
Reno is an absolutely gorgeous boy!! I am just now seeing this post. I am so sorry. Guess I've just been too caught up in my own pain, again, I apologize. How is Reno today? He certainly sounds like her knows how to enjoy life. I will include Reno and you in my prayers. I will pray for many more happy days like the ones I have seen you all having in this post.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So glad that Reno seemed more himself yesterday and had fun and enjoyed his day. He's such a special boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## C's Mom

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you for the update and the beautiful photos. I have been thinking about you two. I'm glad he seems to be having more good times.

I agree - there is no way to be fully prepared. If I can add a drop of optimism... when my childhood Golden had cancer, the vet said the surgery would give him another 2-3 months. He stayed with us for another 9. You just never know... I hope Reno is one of the "above averages." I know he already is in your eyes.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Those pics of Reno are just gorgeous and it sounds like he is doing great.
I think it's a wonderful sign that he is going on walks and eating. We are NEVER PREPARED, but because we love them so much and their welfare is our primary concern, we do what we have to do, and God gives us the strength.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Praying for Reno!!!


----------



## Nath

Oh sweet Reno. Laurie, it's just breaks my heart that you are going through this right now. I remember the fear, pain and anger too. Big hugs to you guys. Keeping loving as much as you can on that sweet boy. Glad he had a fab day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Reno doing today? I've been thinking about him all day--my hubby had a long layover in Reno today and my mind naturally thought of your boy, hoping he was doing well, enjoying himself!


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> How is Reno doing today? I've been thinking about him all day--my hubby had a long layover in Reno today and my mind naturally thought of your boy, hoping he was doing well, enjoying himself!


Reno is doing well today.....I was a little concerned about him yesterday but maybe he was just being pouty!!! As soon as we finished supper and we got up from the table, he sensed it was time for his walk and he was acting worse than my 2.5 year olds!! He was running up and down the hallway, whining and just being plain silly. We had planned on letting him rest for the evening but he wasn't having any part of it. So away we went and of course, the first thing he sees upon our entrance to the park (which is only 1/2 block from our house), is a bunny!!! Thankfully he was on his leash. When we finally let him off leash, there was no stopping him....I'm not sure what got into him!!!! 

We get just as excited as he does when he behaves that way.....he just makes us smile!! He is such a wonderful boy........


----------



## hotel4dogs

he makes me smile, too! Glad to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I am so very happy that Reno is enjoying-I know we get such enjoyment out of them having such fun!!!! Kisses and jugs to Reno!!


----------



## KiwiD

Laurie said:


> So away we went and of course, the first thing he sees upon our entrance to the park (which is only 1/2 block from our house), is a bunny!!! Thankfully he was on his leash. When we finally let him off leash, there was no stopping him....I'm not sure what got into him!!!!
> 
> We get just as excited as he does when he behaves that way.....he just makes us smile!! He is such a wonderful boy........


It does the heart good to see them running and playing as they always did. I'm wishing for many, many more bunny chasing days for your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy Reno was so happy for his walk and got a bunny chase in as well!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry. I lost my golden girl, kaycee to cancer may 25, 2008. The mass in her stomach was found on the 23rd, surgery was done that day, the vet was surprised she even made it thru surgery, but she died as i held her in the icu just 48 hours later. No last good days with her. We didn't even know what kind of cancer it was til histopath report came bac--gastrointestional stromal tumor---the first one rickey had ever seen. It very, very, very rare. She was 8 yrs, 9 months old.

When her just turned 12 year old irish setter was diagnosed with bone cancer, rear leg, becaue os his age and having arthritis we opted for not treatment other than tlc, lots of his much loved human foods (salad, fruits, veggies, and by then, same desserts we had) and every day at the beach chasing crabs in shallow water, swimming, trying to catch shore birds. We had him exactly 10 weeks to the day following diagnosis and we packed more into those 10 weeks than in his first 12 1/4 years.

Evnjoy every minute with your precious boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Checking in on Reno!


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing well.......he's going to the lake tomorrow with his mom (me), dad, brothers and 2 grandmas. He'll be pretty excited!!!!! :bowl: Pics will follow!!!

Just a little story from last night.....

We were out walking in the park that we go to every night and we came across a young woman, her daughter and her grandpa out for a walk. Reno had to run over to say hello and, in doing so, we found out that the family (woman and daughter) also had a Golden who is 9 months old. Of course, I thought I knew every Golden owner in our City  and didn't recognize them. They then told me they were from Ontario and were in our City visiting her (woman's) parents. Being nosey, I asked the woman if they got their puppy from a breeder and she said yes they did.....they got him from Arcane Goldens (of course, Heather being a member here). So I asked her if she was from the recent Blue/Teal litter and she look at me quite shocked that I knew who Arcane was!!!!!! Anyway, yes their puppy (Arcane's sTeal the Spotlight) Duke was from that litter. I believe his littermate Oliver's parents are also members on here.....

Such a small world!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

You and Reno are now recieving a tremendous amount of hugs and kisses from Molly and me. Molly said to please give Reno lots and lots of treats and most importantly belly scratches from her!!

Love, hugs, and kisses
Terra


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing well.......he's going to the lake tomorrow with his mom (me), dad, brothers and 2 grandmas. He'll be pretty excited!!!!! :bowl: Pics will follow!!!
> 
> Just a little story from last night.....
> 
> We were out walking in the park that we go to every night and we came across a young woman, her daughter and her grandpa out for a walk. Reno had to run over to say hello and, in doing so, we found out that the family (woman and daughter) also had a Golden who is 9 months old. Of course, I thought I knew every Golden owner in our City  and didn't recognize them. They then told me they were from Ontario and were in our City visiting her (woman's) parents. Being nosey, I asked the woman if they got their puppy from a breeder and she said yes they did.....they got him from Arcane Goldens (of course, Heather being a member here). So I asked her if she was from the recent Blue/Teal litter and she look at me quite shocked that I knew who Arcane was!!!!!! Anyway, yes their puppy (Arcane's sTeal the Spotlight) Duke was from that litter. I believe his littermate Oliver's parents are also members on here.....
> 
> Such a small world!!!!


I will definitely be checking for photos of the lake adventure. I'm so happy Reno continues to do well!

It is a small world. We adopted Barkley from a Golden Rescue. About 2 months after his adoption we were walking at the end of our block and met a woman with a Golden walking down an intersecting street. We stopped, introduced ourselves and our dogs (we had Beau then) and she looked at me and asked if this dog was "Brandon" on the rescue's website a few months ago. My mouth hit the street in surprise because that was Barkley's "slave" (pre-adoption) name--we changed all our dog's names after adoption to give them a fresh start and help them forget negative associations and experiences prior to their rescue. She told me she searched the group's website constantly at work and he looked familiar. The odd thing is I never told her we adopted him from a rescue!


----------



## BeauShel

So glad that Reno is doing well.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm always happy to see a good Reno update. I hope that you get many more wonderful times with him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY for Reno!!! Have a blast at the lake. And that is too cool about meeting one of Heather's pups. Very small world indeed.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Dear Reno,
Molly says swimming is super cool and she hopes that you'll try it. She also says that it is too bad you live so far away because she would love to come play with you and show you just how much fun it can be. Please have a great time with your Mom today, she loves you so!!

Terra & Molly


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Reno is doing well. Hope you all have a great time at the lake. Can't wait to see pictures. Give Reno hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## Nath

Reno go have a wonderful weekend at the lake. Give your parents many kisses!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Hey Laurie and Reno,
You are still in our thoughts and prayers! Hugs and sloppy kisses from all the girls!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you all had a wonderful time at the lake.
Give Reno some kisses from me too!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just lit another candle for you and Reno. Thlnking of you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Laurie

Hope you and Reno had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys, hoping Reno had a good weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Checking in on you and Reno!!!


----------



## Laurie

Reno continues to do well......he was just out in the backyard playing with his brothers......too cute!!! He is certainly not acting like he has anything wrong with him which is a good thing. Just seeing his happy, smiley face everyday makes everything okay!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Laurie said:


> Reno continues to do well......he was just out in the backyard playing with his brothers......too cute!!! He is certainly not acting like he has anything wrong with him which is a good thing. Just seeing his happy, smiley face everyday makes everything okay!!!!


Picturing Reno's happy smiley face gave me a happy smiley face.
Give him an extra hug and kiss from me.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

So glad that Reno is doing the smiley face!! Give him kisses and hugs for me.


----------



## oakleysmommy

just checking in on Reno...kisses to him


----------



## Allan's Girl

Lots of love to you and Reno this morning


----------



## Nath

Sending love to Reno!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Lots of hugs to you and Reno.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys, hoping you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie and Reno

Checking in on you two!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Checking in on Reno!


----------



## sameli102

Laurie, this was all posted around the time I lost my dad and was not on here much. I am so sorry I have not commented, I just missed it. My heart goes out to you, nothing is harder than watching our pups, knowing they are not well. Sending hugs and prayers to you and Reno, what a beautiful boy he is. It sounds like you are doing everything possible to make his days happy ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Reno doing? I sure hope he is chasing bunnies and playing with his brothers.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Checking in on Reno and you, Laurie!


----------



## Laurie

Sorry for not checking in earlier......we've been pretty busy in the yard over the past few weeks (doing some re-landscaping).

Reno is still doing well. Like I said before, if we hadn't been told that he has hemangio, you would think there is absolutely nothing wrong with him. Having said that, I have also read how quickly things can turn around. 

We took him out last night to the field with his brothers and you would have thought he was the almost 3 year old!!! He was looking for gophers, chasing his ball and just enjoying life....which is all we can ask and hope for. He is such a wonderful boy!!!

Thanks so much for continuing to think of Reno!!!! It is very much appreciated......


----------



## hotel4dogs

What great news Laurie! I continue to think of Reno often and pray that he will feel well and play hard every day!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to hear Reno is doing so well!!!! Enjoying life and playing....we can't ask for anything better. Thoughts and prayers are with you for many, many more happy days!!!


----------



## KiwiD

I think of Reno often and am happy whenever I read your posts saying he's still doing well. I was always so thankful at the end of each good day and I'd ask her for just one more...I hope Reno has many, many more to give you.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I am smiling ear to ear, reading about how well Reno is doing!


----------



## arcane

Laurie I just saw this thread....I am so sorry for Reno's diagnosis...may you be blessed with many days of memories ...thinking of you xo


----------



## oakleysmommy

just reading update on Reno...so glad he is feeling well, many many more as well!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie, can't tell you how pleased we are to hear Reno is still doing good! Haven't had much time until recently to hop on to the forum. Yours was one of the first threads that I checked. Continuing to keep you, Reno and your boys in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy Reno is enjoying life! Keep it up Reno!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

So very glad you are loving and enjoying life, Reno!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that Reno is doing so well. Give him a big kiss.


----------



## ggdenny

Such good news!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear that Reno continues to do well! Such great news! Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Checking in on Reno-hope you had a great weekend!!


----------



## Laurie

Reno is well!!! He, and his brothers, had a chance to meet Ranger (the Forum's Ranger) Friday afternoon. They all had a nice visit and Ranger is as sweet as he looks!!! Will post pictures on a new thread.

Reno also chased 2 bunnies on Saturday night...poor guy, it played him out!!! 

Thanks for checking in on Reno!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for sharing the good news! It is so good to know that life after a diagnosis can still be full of joy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Love hearing the good news as well. You both continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

What a sweet, strong boy! Relish these days.


----------



## Nath

Yeah for Reno!


----------



## Ranger

Ranger and I had the joy of meeting the Laurie, Austin, Lincoln and the amazing Reno...and boy, he is just as sweet can be. Running over to the people to get attention and love while the other boys (especially Ranger and Lincoln) went romping around and getting up to trouble. We were so happy to meet everyone and especially Reno. Words can't even describe what a wonderful boy he is!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that Reno is still going strong. Praying for him to continue to thrive and chase many more bunnies!!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Reno is still enjoying life and chasing bunnies!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Reno!!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Checking in on Reno and you, Laurie!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Reno is well!!! He, and his brothers, had a chance to meet Ranger (the Forum's Ranger) Friday afternoon. They all had a nice visit and Ranger is as sweet as he looks!!! Will post pictures on a new thread.
> 
> Reno also chased 2 bunnies on Saturday night...poor guy, it played him out!!!
> 
> Thanks for checking in on Reno!!!!


How exciting to get to meet the famous Ranger and his Mom! Please post here where the photos are/will be. 

Reno, keep on chasing those bunnies!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear Reno is still doing so well! It just warms my heart, and makes my day!


----------



## Laurie

Today Reno is 3 months post op and he is still doing well!!!! When I first started this thread, I figure I had maybe 2 months, at the most, left with him. Well, he's proven the vet wrong and we couldn't be happier!!!!

We were out tonight with all 3 of the boys and again, he was right in there running and chasing after balls ....just like he was 3 again. I don't know if it's something we're doing or if he is just defying the odds but whatever it is, I hope it lasts!!

Here are a couple of pics of Reno from a few days ago.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

These pictures are treasures. Keep it up Reno.... ear rubs from us.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Aw, what a handsome boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Reno is sweet boy, I am so happy he is doing well, will keep praying for your boy. And kisses and hugs "must" be delivered.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

What wonderful gifts you and he get every day that he is feeling so well! Thinking of you often!


----------



## Leo's Family

I know there is nothing to say that will make anything better I am so sorry, for your situation. I'm glad he is feeling well though. I will be praying for you and Reno.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I am so happy to hear that Reno is doing so well! Go Reno!:dblthumb2


----------



## LibertyME

YAY RENO!! 
You are never far from my thoughts...so happy that you have had a good summer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love seeing photos of Reno playing and enjoying himself so much! I am thrilled Reno is doing so well, defying the odds. Keep it up Reno! Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## hubbub

He looks FABULOUS!!arty::banana:


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Reno looks gorgeous! SO HAPPY he is doing so well!!!


----------



## Nath

Wow! You rock Reno.... You keep fighting beautiful boy. We pray for you and your family everyday.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think of Reno often and wonder how he's doing. He looks wonderful!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie said:


> Today Reno is 3 months post op and he is still doing well!!!! When I first started this thread, I figure I had maybe 2 months, at the most, left with him. Well, he's proven the vet wrong and we couldn't be happier!!!!... I don't know if it's something we're doing or if he is just defying the odds but whatever it is, I hope it lasts!!


Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos of a wonderful boy!

Miracles do happen and it's important to celebrate them. I hope Reno has many more good months with you.

Holding Reno and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to see Reno is still doing well. Love the pics of him happy and playing ball. Keep up the good fight Reno!!!


----------



## Nath

How is our beautiful boy?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in to see how Reno is doing today. Loved the latest pictures. I check in often but don't always reply.. I'm so happy he has been doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie and Reno*

Sending my love, Reno and Laurie!


----------



## Laurie

In response to a question about Reno from Dallas Gold.

I thought today was going to be the day we were going to have to say good bye to Reno. When I left for work this morning, he was fine....ate his breakfast, went out and did his business...behaved like does every morning. When I came home at lunch, he was not at all the same perky boy I left earlier. He was very slow moving, seemed very uncomfortable, just looked so sad. I called in to work and said that I was staying home to be with him. I sat with him most of the afternoon......and cried!!

Reno had been on Metacam daily since his surgery. When I went to refill his prescription on Sept 20th, the attending vet asked where he was having pain and I indicated that he wasn't in any pain (probably because of the Metacam). She told me he probably didn't need to be on it given the way he was feeling (great at that time) so while she filled the prescription, she told me to stop using it unless I noticed a significant change in his behaviour and activity level. So, I stopped using it (although I had reservations in doing so).

On Sunday, he enjoyed an hour long walk with his brothers down in the valley; last night he romped into the park, shuffling through all of the leaves on the ground. He was showing no signs of pain or slowing down until this afternoon.

So earlier, I gave him some peanut butter with a dose of Metacam thinking he was in pain (which he appeared to be). I just spoke with his vet (the one who performed his surgery) and he told me he wanted Reno on the Metacam!!!! He said to give him another dose and hopefully he'll be feeling better by tomorrow. I gave him a second dose with his supper (which he ate). He went outside to go the bathroom and seemed a bit better than he was earlier. 

I'm not too pleased right now about the advice of the other vet (and should have followed my own gut feelings). I'm just hoping that's all it was and that he'll be back to his perky self later or tomorrow. Given the fact that he is 3 months plus post surgery, I feel very fortunate that he is still feeling relatively good. I also know that this can come to an end very quickly. 

Please keep Reno in your thoughts and prayers. He is such a sweet, wonderful boy....he just doesn't deserve this. I can't express how much we love him!!!


----------



## janine

Thinking about you and Reno...I hope the meds kick in and make Reno feel a bit better by tomorrow. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Laurie, we all love your boy on this forum and wish him a lots of good days to come. I light a candle for your boy and pray for him to stay with your family for many, many days.
Your boy is going to feel better, sending tons positive, healing vibes and hugs to dear Reno and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I will pray very hard for Reno and for you, but I bet it was the cutting down on the Metacam.


----------



## BayBeams

Oh I so hope Reno has many more days to enjoy with you. I remember the stress of knowing my my Beau had cancer and soon would not be with us. It is a terrible place to be. I hope you can enjoy each moment you have with Reno and celebrate the specialness of each day. So sorry today was so scary and glad it seems the medication has helped him.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, I was so worried when I saw what you'd posted in the other thread! How scary for you and what an awful feeling! I hope he continues to perk up and is back to his bunny-chasing self soon! Give him a big kiss from Ranger and I - we are so happy we had the chance to meet all you and your boys this summer. Reno is such a sweetheart!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I hope that Reno is feeling all better tomorow. I feel like he's my boy too and if I could give him a big hug I would. I know this must so scary for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, my heart ached as I began to read your post--I hope it's the Metacam and I'm glad you put him back on it! You know, when these dogs get these terrible cancers and we know our time with them is precious, I think many veterinarians recognize that giving a medication that will help ease arthritic pain and inflammation is a good thing, and they don't worry about long term consequences of being on that med, because it really doesn't matter. Their focus is on the present, where it should be. When Barkley was diagnosed his veterinarian told me to put him on the Rimadyl full time, first because he wanted Barkley as pain free as possible, and second because the anti-inflammatory effects helped his chemotherapy. I'm glad your regular vet told you to put Reno back on them. 

Thinking of you guys and I hope and pray Reno is happy and active tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers coming your way that Reno is back to his perky self once the second dose of meds kicks in.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Give Reno Hugs & Kisses from us, he is very special and has a family that adores him.
I will keep him in my prayers. June


----------



## C's Mom

Sending a big hug to you and Reno.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Reno. I hope he is feeling better tomorrow. Wishing you many more happy days together! Give Reno hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Aw Laurie, I am so sorry. I really hope he feels better being back on hte meds. I know how scary and all alone you must have felt today. I have had a couple of scares like that with Molly and I just sit with her and cry, just like you did with Reno. I'll be watching for a post with his updated condition. Hang in there!!! I know it's hard.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers, with hopes for many fine months to come,

Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

Reno is adorable and I hope and pray he feels much better once the metacam kicks in.
big hugs to you both.


----------



## hubbub

What a scare! They worry us so much at times. 

I understand mixed vet messages *argh* AND I hate when I don't trust my gut and the results aren't what I hope them to be - makes me second guess everything.  

I try to find comfort in knowing that I'm making decisions out of love and that I have to place trust in someone. It's still irritating, but I need the reminder now and again. 

Hope he's feeling better by the morning


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Just catching up on Reno's day...hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Checking in on Reno and you and praying!!


----------



## Laurie

Reno seems a bit better this morning but he's still not himself. :no: He went out for a walk last night and did show some excitement when he saw a bunny. 

He ate all of his breakfast this morning and then his banana!! I gave him another dose of Metacam with his breakfast. I was really hoping he'd be a bit more perky this morning.

Austin and Lincoln sense that he's not feeling all that great and are being so respectful towards him (more than they usually are).

To say that I'm a litte scared is an understatement. I have to call the vet this afternoon to give him an update on Reno. If there has been no change, maybe he can prescribe something else to make him feel better.

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping Reno in my thoughts today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Laurie, I'm just catching up on things around here. I'm so sorry to hear about Reno's rough days. I really hope that Metacam kicks in full force soon and he's feeling better. It DOES take a while for it to have an effect, so if he was off it for a while, it could take a few days.

Meantime, big hugs to him - and to you. It's so hard to see them not themselves, isn't it? I hope he bounces back to his old self soon.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I hope Reno feels better soon. These old guys are a worry aren't they?


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

We will be praying very hard for Reno.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Did Reno feel any better as the day went on? I hope he's perked up and feeling much better!


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> Did Reno feel any better as the day went on? I hope he's perked up and feeling much better!


Yes, thank goodness. He seems to be feeling much better today. He was feeling so good, he wanted to go out with his brothers tonight. Just a couple of pics of Reno from tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the good news. Reno is a such sweetheart. Hugs to all 3 boys and you.


----------



## Nath

He steals my heart with every photo. Glad he feels much better.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so glad that sweet Reno is feeling better. Be strong Reno, I know you have lots more left to do.


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see Reno's feeling better  I hope tomorrow is even better. :crossfing

Thanks for sharing the pics, he looks great!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Reno is feeling better!!! I missed your post the other day, I am sorry he gave you such a scare. He is such a handsome boy and he has a lot of people praying for him. Keep fighting Reno!!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Reno!!!


----------



## LovelyGold

I'm so happy to hear your handsome, sweet boy Reno is feeling better this evening. It's wonderful to see the light in his eyes! Just said a prayer for you and Reno and will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## T-Joy

Oh what a LOVE this sweet Reno. Everything will be alright for long time. Just enjoy every day and be happy.

Love & Light :--heart:


----------



## Dallas Gold

What good news! Reno looks good--his gums and tongue are pink--I hope the Metacam was the culprit of his bad days and you have many good days ahead! Hugs to Reno and you!


----------



## inge

I don't post that often, but follow Reno's thread when I can. I'm glad he is still looking as handsome as ever!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear Reno is feeling better! I LOVE the photo with the tongue! He's such a handsome guy.
I hope it was the metacam. My Toby has such an issue with ALL drugs, whenever he has a problem it's the first thing we consider.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, his sweet face never fails to make me smile. So glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I am so glad that RENO IS FEELING BETTER!!! I just love those pictures! 
Love the tongue!! Give him big kisses and hugs!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Is Reno having a good weekend? I sure hope so!


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> Is Reno having a good weekend? I sure hope so!


 
Reno is having a very good weekend so far!! What a difference the metacam has made. I am very angry with myself that I took him off of it and had to watch him in obvious discomfort on Wednesday. Our vet called me yesterday at work to check up on him and to apologize once again for the mix up. 

In any event, he appears to be feeling great again. He asked me to share, with you, the following pictures of him taken this morning at the park.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oooh, I love Reno photos, and especially the last one!! I'm so happy he's feeling so much better.

Don't beat yourself up about the Metacam--a vet advised you to do it and you actually got him back on as soon as you realized the mistake. You are a wonderful dog Mom!


----------



## Sweet Girl

He looks gorgeous as ever!! I'm so glad the Metacam has kicked back in. Don't beat yourself up. It's all good now.


----------



## newport

I am sorry to hear your news... hugs... hope he continues to feel better!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

LOVE the photos! So glad that Reno has had such an awesome weekend. =)


----------



## missmarstar

Reno is looking great!! Glad he's feeling better these days


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear Reno is having so many good days! I love the photos, he looks so proud and regal, and HAPPY!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Don't be mad at yourself you were only doing wht you thought was right.
I am so ECSTATIC that Reno is feeling GOOD!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Reno is such a handsome and obviously personable fellow.:smooch::smooch:
Give him some big smooches from me please.
I love, love, love his face.


----------



## hubbub

Laurie said:


> Reno is having a very good weekend so far!! What a difference the metacam has made. I am very angry with myself that I took him off of it and had to watch him in obvious discomfort on Wednesday. Our vet called me yesterday at work to check up on him and to apologize once again for the mix up.
> 
> In any event, he appears to be feeling great again. He asked me to share, with you, the following pictures of him taken this morning at the park.


As others have said, don't beat yourself up over the metacam. You have to place trust in someone and at least you recognized he was uncomfortable and did something rather than continue to watch him suffer for an extended period. It's pretty great that your vet called not just to check up, but also *apologize* as so often people will not. 

It looks like Reno's really enjoying himself  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nath

I heart Reno! Love the pictures... Such a handsome fellow.


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> Reno is such a handsome and obviously personable fellow.:smooch::smooch:
> Give him some big smooches from me please.
> I love, love, love his face.


 I totally agree! What a gorgeous boy Reno is. I hope he continues to have many, many happy and pain freee days to come.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I may not post much to your thread but I do think of you and Reno often. I am glad he is doing well. Don't feel bad about the Metacam thing, at least you know it is working! I tried it once with Tucker with no results, good or bad.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Laurie

I am so very glad to hear Reno is doing well!!!


----------



## Leo's Family

I am so sorry, I can't even imagine having to go through that. You and Reno will still be in my prayers. Please give Reno a kiss on that sweet face.


----------



## SandyK

So glad the Metacam is helping Reno again!! Don't beat yourself up about it. Reno loves you and he knows you want the best for him. He looks so happy playing in the park...not upset at mommy!! Thoughts and prayers for many more happy days ahead!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to Reno and his brothers. I am glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Checking in on Reno!


----------



## Laurie

Reno is still doing okay. However, I do sense he is starting to slow down. While he is still eating well and still gets excited to go for his walks, I am finding that he is tiring more quickly. I've also noticed that by the end of our walks, he starts limping. I've checked his legs and hips for lumps, bumps or anything that seems out of the ordinary but haven't found anything. 

Last night he seemed restless. I heard his belly gurgling so I'm hoping it was nothing but an upset tummy. He got up quickly this morning, ate his breakfast and banana and went out to do his business.

My heart is breaking knowing what's coming.....I'm trying to be strong for Reno and my other 2 boys but I don't think I'm doing a very good job at it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Reno has fought a good fight and that has been possible thanks to your loving care. It is so very hard to see them fail... to know that the days are numbered. You do the best you can for him and that is all you can do, so I hope you can be gentle with yourself. My heart just aches for you. 

Holding Reno and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are doing a Great job with Reno, he couldn't have better care. Your boy is so lucky to have a Mom like you.
I know how you feel, all to well.
Please take care of yourself. 
Give Reno HUGS & KISSES from us.
June


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

You know, I never know what to say, when there is so much to say.
Please know that you and Reno are in my thoughts and prayers. I have been down this path that you are on, it is not an easy one. As GoldensGirl said - please be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I haven't posted in awhile but check in every day. Glad he is doing better on the metacam. Loved all the latest pictures. He sure looks happy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers, prayers, prayers for many, many good days Reno shares with his brothers, his family and with us here.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Spend some one on one time with him sitting together in a nice sunny spot every time you can. All you have to do is just be with him. Watch him as he watches his surroundings. Heals the soul and a humbling experience to see the smile and brightness in their eyes. Hugs to you, you can do this, give him a rub from us.

Think of his slowing down, limp and gurgling stomach as an old age thing, not cancer. Easy to say but tough to do I know, been there. I did my best as I know you are too.

I hope I can roll around on the grass with a big smile on my face towards my end of days. People might think I have completely lost my mind but the jokes on them, hehe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thinking of you guys, praying for more happy days ahead. What Steve suggests is very good advice. It's so hard, but try to live in the here and now for the time being and just focus focus focus on Reno's happiness and enjoy him any way you can for now. It's not an easy thing, but later on you will cherish these days so much. 

Sending you guys lots of good thoughts and prayers. Hugs to Reno.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I think you are doing a wonderful job and you are a wonderful Mom.

Like Steve said, try to stay in today, in this hour, because that is how Reno lives and enjoy every moment you two have together. Take lots of pics, too, like you've been doing!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I know exactly what you mean. It must be impossible for your head and heart not to go there...

But remember this great advice someone gave here a little while back: Reno doesn't know he is sick. That lifts my spirit everytime I even think about it. He's not sad, he's not suffering (thanks to you) and he's just going on enjoying life and loving you. I hope this helps...

Give him a big hug for me. He sure looks great.


----------



## KiwiD

I think of you and Reno often. I know how you feel and I hope there are more good days ahead for your sweet boy


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Hi, Laurie

Checking in on Reno and you today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping you are both having a good day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing okay!!!! He went out for a walk last night to the park with his dad and treed a squirrel.....silly guy. We've had to shorten his walks as he tires easily but at least he still gets excited when you ask him "wanna go out"!!!!!

I hope he has a good weekend. His aunt and uncle are coming for Thanksgiving and I know they are anxious to see him.

It's raining pretty good today so I have all 3 of my boys curled up in my room (day off today). So it's a pretty perfect day for me.......

Thanks for checking up on Reno!!!!!


----------



## ggdenny

Wonderful news. Keep going, Reno. We're all cheering for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Have a great time with your family and give Hugs to Reno and his brothers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear Reno continues to do well. So much to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy Reno treed that squirrel! Have a happy Thanksgiving weekend. I saw you mentioned in an earlier thread this will be the first one since losing your Dad--I'm sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I AM DOING THE Happy Dance that Reno is doing o.k.!


----------



## LovelyGold

So glad to read about Reno's joy and enthusiasm and that you had a nice day in together. Wishing y'all a lovely Thanksgiving! When you hug your handsome, sweet boy please give Reno and all your boys a hug from me too!


----------



## hubbub

We've been thinking of you all and hope you all had a lovely Thanksgiving together


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Checking in on Reno and you, Laurie!!


----------



## Laurie

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on Reno and you, Laurie!!


Haven't been on the forum lately but do lurk. 

Reno is still doing well. He continues to love going for his walks, chasing bunnies, and playing with his brothers. He surprises us every day. We are just taking things day by day and hope he can continue to beat this thing!!!

Thanks Karen for asking about him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful to hear Reno is doing so well.....wishing you many, many more good days Reno!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am thrilled Reno is doing so well! Hugs and kisses to a very special boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

If there's any smoochable space left... plant one on him for me, too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

It just made my day to hear that Reno is still doing well!! Huge hugs from me, too!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so happy that Reno's doing well! Give that handsome boy a nose kiss for me.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see that Reno is doing well. Keep fighting Reno!!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased he is doing so well


----------



## Sweet Girl

Goooo, Reno!! So glad your handsome boy is continuing to do so well.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

So very happy you are doing well!!


----------



## T-Joy

I am happy for him too!!!:wavey:

Blessings
Tania


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I send wishes that he surprises you more and more each moment! Good job Reno!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for another reason to smile today! We need this kind of good news on a regular basis.


----------



## Nath

I saw Reno's Halloween pictures on FB. Hope all is still well with you guys.


----------



## Laurie

It is 5 months today that Reno had his splenectomy. I am happy to report that he is still doing so well. We now just pray that he will be with us for Christmas!!!!

Reno also wanted me to let you know that he will be on the cover of the Golden Retriever Weekly on November 28........the week after his brother Lincoln!! 

Just a couple of pictures of Reno taken yesterday.....


----------



## Debles

So happy he is doing well!!!! We'll be looking for the cover boy and Lincoln too!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie--he is gorgeous and I'm thrilled he's at 5 months and counting!! I was just thinking of Reno this morning on my early walk. With forum prayers and good thoughts and your great care Reno *WILL* be there for Christmas!! Congrats on the GRW covers!!


----------



## Witcheeyone

Oh how awful. I lost my william in august to cancer. I know how u feel. Sending a gib hug and prayer your way


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so glad Reno is doing well and continuing to defy the odds. He's such a handsome boy. Give him a big hug for me


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad Reno is doing so well, wishing you many more beautiful morning walks....Dawn


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I fall in love with that sweet face everytime I see it! Not surprised he's destined to be a coverdog!

So happy he is continuing to do well! Big hugs to Reno..


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I am so OVERJOYED for Reno and you that he is feeling well!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Witcheeyone said:


> Oh how awful. I lost my william in august to cancer. I know how u feel. Sending a gib hug and prayer your way


Welcome to the Forum! I'm so sorry for your loss of William. This is a good place to share your grief. If you haven't already done so, I encourage you to start a thread about William where you can share photos and stories about him.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so good to know that Reno continues to beat the odds. He's a gorgeous guy!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Reno looks amazing! I'm sure he will be here for Christmas. He must have a special angel on his side.


----------



## Bailey'sMom

Thats terrible  I am so sorry to hear that. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your boy.


----------



## flykelley

Laurie said:


> It is 5 months today that Reno had his splenectomy. I am happy to report that he is still doing so well. We now just pray that he will be with us for Christmas!!!!
> 
> Reno also wanted me to let you know that he will be on the cover of the Golden Retriever Weekly on November 28........the week after his brother Lincoln!!
> 
> Just a couple of pictures of Reno taken yesterday.....


I have to say that Reno is one good looking boy! He so reminds me of my Katie that I lost in oct to cancer. Love the face on your Reno. Sending Prayers for Reno to keep on being healthy. 

Regards Mike


----------



## 2golddogs

Handsome Reno looks wonderful! Stay healthy sweetheart.


----------



## magiclover

Reno I am so happy you are feeling well and enjoying life! What a blessing!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in to see how Reno is doing, and it made my day to hear he's continuing to do so well! Sending lots of good wishes and prayers that he will continue to defy the odds for a very, very long time!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is beautiful, love the photos and love the good news.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on the 5 mo mark! Can't wait to see Reno and Lincoln's cover shots. Thoughts and prayers continue for Reno to stay healthy!!


----------



## LovelyGold

So happy to hear your handsome, happy boy is doing so well! Shall keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers...hug to Reno!


----------



## SBennett36

I have had several people post to read about reno story. My Hercules was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and I would like to hear more about reno story.


----------



## KiwiD

Checking in on your sweet Reno. Hope he's feeling good and enjoying winter!


----------



## T-Joy

I am sending love and blessings to Reno !

Love & Light


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased Reno is doing well and of course he will be here for Christmas he wants to unwrap his presents and have Christmas dinner with you


----------



## Laurie

SIX MONTHS!!!! It is 6 months ago today that Reno had his surgery. After his prognosis (1-2 months), we never dreamed he would still be with us this Christmas. 

Some days I think he's tiring but then you say to him "want to go out", he still gets all hyped up and acts like he's 3!! Actually, he's worse than my two almost 3 year olds!!

I don't know what it is that is keeping him going but whatever it is, we hope it continues!!! 

We took Reno, Austin and Lincoln and a doggy friend of theirs out to the trails on Sunday ....it was a beautiful day and we wanted him to enjoy it. We weren't sure if he would be able to keep up ......but he did....no lagging behind for him!!!! He is such an amazing boy.......

Here are a couple of Xmas pics of Reno, one of him at the trails and one of him and his brothers.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Reno is such a HEARTBREAKER!!! Reno is SO PHOTGENIC-love all of his pics, your tree and the picture of "the Boys." I pray that Reno is around for MANY, MANY, Days to come. He is a very special boy!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

What keeps Reno going is his love for you and for the life you give him, and your love for him. I hope these things keep him going happily for a long time to come.


----------



## maggie1951

Reno you are such a wonderfull amazing boy and i am so glad you are doing so well


----------



## Allan's Girl

Laurie,
I just love the Christmas photos! I am so glad Reno is still doing well. I hope you have many, many more happy days together!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Such wonderful news !!! Gives the rest of us hope. Happy Holidays !!! XXOO


----------



## hubbub

Teary-eyed here. No better Christmas present I imagine. (I've been crafting holiday cards to Hannah's oncologist and the student we dealt with, so I'm right there with you!)

Here's to many more quality days with Reno!


----------



## coppers-mom

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!
and oh so wonderful that he is still here and doing well.


----------



## Florabora22

Reno's expression is so full of life, I'm glad that he's doing so well and beating the odds.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Aw, there's the handsome boy...! He looks fantastic, Laurie! Wow!
Who knows why he's decided to prove them wrong, but I know that all the love and TLC he gets certainly has something to do with it!


----------



## carolc1130

Reno looks so handsome in his Christmas shots. You have some handsome boys there! So glad to hear he is doing well..that's what lots of doggie love does for a sweet pup!

Blessings to you all this holiday!

Carol


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Laurie that is wonderful! I am so happy for you! Have a Great Christmas!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Beautiful! Just beautiful!! All of your 4 legged love bugs! I'm wishing you all the warmest of holidays, filled with smiles, laughs, lots of belly rubs (for the pups) and memories!!


----------



## LovelyGold

Reno is an amazing and handsome boy!! So glad y'all had a great time on the trails! Thank you for sharing your joyful Christmas photos! Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## inge

I love the picture of Reno running in the field, but of course the Christmas picture with his brothers is beautiful, too. You are amazing, Reno!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno is VERY PHOTOGENIC!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Reno and Laurie!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, what great photos! Such a wonderful gift that he is still with you - and still clearly enjoying life!


----------



## C's Mom

Reno looks so good! Loved the pic of your boys in front of the christmas tree.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love seeing photos of Reno! He is your Christmas present this year (as Toby is mine!)


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I love seeing pics of all of your boys-Reno is a doll!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Reno is a handsome and amazing boy!!! I pray Reno continues to have good health.


----------



## Leo's Family

That's one handsome boy you have there. I'm so glad to hear how well he is doing, he obviously doesn't agree with the vets...who wants to miss Christmas?!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful picture of handsome boy. I am glad Reno is doing so well.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Checking in on Reno as i have not been on here in so lonG! SO HAPPY he is doing well...have a merry christmas and a great new year...i hope Reno continues to do well!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Very special Christmas wishes being sent this morning to Reno and his family!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Merry Christmas to Reno and his family!


----------



## Laurie

Reno would like to thank everyone on the Forum for all of the prayers, good thoughts and cyber hugs over the past 6 months!!!! 

Our greatest gift of all is that he is here to spend Christmas with us!!! 

Merry Christmas to all from Reno, Austin and Lincoln (and their mommy and daddy)!!!

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR CONTINUED THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS FOR RENO.


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to Laurie, Reno, Austin and Lincoln!!
Have fun with your brothers, Reno!!


----------



## inge

Merry Christmas to you and your whole family!


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie, can't tell you how pleased I am that Reno is doing well. Will continue to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you had a wonderful Christmas! I love the pictures!! So happy that Reno is still doing so well. Here's looking forward to many more!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very happy that Reno is still doing so well! It makes my day!


----------



## hubbub

Good morning Reno (and crew)! A special welcome to 2012!!!! 

Looking forward to more shots of your handsome athletic self


----------



## flykelley

Laurie said:


> SIX MONTHS!!!! It is 6 months ago today that Reno had his surgery. After his prognosis (1-2 months), we never dreamed he would still be with us this Christmas.
> 
> Some days I think he's tiring but then you say to him "want to go out", he still gets all hyped up and acts like he's 3!! Actually, he's worse than my two almost 3 year olds!!
> 
> I don't know what it is that is keeping him going but whatever it is, we hope it continues!!!
> 
> We took Reno, Austin and Lincoln and a doggy friend of theirs out to the trails on Sunday ....it was a beautiful day and we wanted him to enjoy it. We weren't sure if he would be able to keep up ......but he did....no lagging behind for him!!!! He is such an amazing boy.......
> 
> Here are a couple of Xmas pics of Reno, one of him at the trails and one of him and his brothers.


This thread just keeps making my day, prayers for Reno and the family.

Mike


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie said:


> SIX MONTHS!!!! It is 6 months ago today that Reno had his surgery. After his prognosis (1-2 months), we never dreamed he would still be with us this Christmas.
> 
> Some days I think he's tiring but then you say to him "want to go out", he still gets all hyped up and acts like he's 3!! Actually, he's worse than my two almost 3 year olds!!
> 
> I don't know what it is that is keeping him going but whatever it is, we hope it continues!!!
> 
> We took Reno, Austin and Lincoln and a doggy friend of theirs out to the trails on Sunday ....it was a beautiful day and we wanted him to enjoy it. We weren't sure if he would be able to keep up ......but he did....no lagging behind for him!!!! He is such an amazing boy.......
> 
> Here are a couple of Xmas pics of Reno, one of him at the trails and one of him and his brothers.


Happy New Year, Laurie! 

I hope that Reno continues to beat the odds for a long time to come.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Wow, what a happy start to the New Year! You must be over the moon happy! Here's a toast to continued health and improvement.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie and Reno, Austin & Lincoln*

*Laurie and Reno, Austin & Lincoln*

Happy and Healthy 2012 to all of you!!!


----------



## ggdenny

I'm just catching up on Reno. The Christmas pics of his beautiful, smiling face have given me a wonderful start to the new year. So happy that's he's still with you (and us)!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just wondering what Reno and his siblings are doing this weekend. I hope he's happy and healthy!


----------



## Laurie

Well, Austin and Lincoln have agility tonight and tomorrow.....have to get some practice in before next weekend's trial.

Reno is out enjoying an evening walk right now with his daddy. The weekend will consist of some off leash time at the park, playing ball, hanging out with his brothers and enjoying life!!!! He is still doing well.......makes me so happy!!!

Thanks so much for checking in on him and his brothers!!


----------



## Ranger

Aw, so happy Reno (and his bros) are doing well!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Reno is doing so well! Keeping him in our thoughts and prayers. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Fantastic! What wonderful news. Hope you all have a super weekend, filled with lots of golden fun and love.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sounds like a wonderful weekend and I hope there are many, many more for all of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

That is such wonderful news that Reno is still doing well


----------



## Dallas Gold

Fabulous!! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## lucysmum

I am so happy to hear that Reno is out walking with his Daddy. 

Sending Reno great big hugs and sloppy kisses. 

Hugs to you , Laurie. 

Tracy


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Hoping you and Reno are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## dborgers

Checking in on Reno  His smiley face is so cute


----------



## Laurie

Well, it is 7 months today since Reno`s surgery and I am very happy to say he is doing well and still going strong!!!! He shows no signs of slowing down. He even chased a bunny across the field last night while out walking with his daddy. 

We are beginning to wonder if Reno`s diagnosis was incorrect or if he is just one of the lucky ones who is going to defy this dreaded disease. Whichever it is, we couldn`t be more pleased. 

While we have been given so much more time with Reno, my heart goes out to those who have suddenly lost their Goldens to hemangio and those that are currently dealing with it. It seems like every day, we are hearing more and more about it. It`s just so sad.

Reno and I appreciate all of the continued good thoughts!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie, it is wonderful to read that Reno continues to thrive. I wish you many, many more happy months with him.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so happy that Reno is doing so well! I hope you have many,many more months of memories with that dear sweet boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update. I hope there are many, many more happy monthaversaries!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Stories like Renos really are inspirational for anyone who has dealt or will deal with canine cancer. I'm THRILLED!!!!!! 

Have you considered donating blood to cancer research so that Reno can possibly help them come up with a better understanding of hemangio? I don't know if the one we donated Barkley's blood to is still accepting blood donations (I posted in the Cancer section in 2010--PM me if you are interested and I"ll check it out), but it was all free so international shipping wouldn't be a concern.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It's great to hear that Reno is doing so well! I hope he continues to kick this dreaded disease squarely in the behind.


----------



## Ranger

Sooooo ecstatic to hear he continues to do well! Way to chase that bunny, Reno!! You show your brothers who's boss!


----------



## coppers-mom

Reno, I just want to say :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Such great news!! We're sending thoughts and prayers that Reno IS one of the dogs that defy the odds and that you enjoy many years ahead with your boy.


----------



## dborgers

Wonderful news! Go Reno!


----------



## SandyK

Happy 7 months Reno!!!! Way to go buddy!! Keep on fighting and loving life!! Look out bunnies...Reno's coming for you!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

That's so wonderful. After losing my Daisy to the horrible hemangio I'm so happy to see a dog with it that's doing well. Is your vet going to do any more tests like ultrasound or anything to see if they were wrong and he doesn't have hemangio? Even if it's a longshot it would be so great if they were wrong. I'm still praying for you Reno.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So happy to read Reno is feeling good. What ever it is wrong diagnosis or miracle we will take it. Wish you many more good months with your miracle boy.


----------



## YippieKya

Oh Laurie...so very sorry....;-( 
lost my 9.5 year old Kya to that scourge just 2 months ago... praying for you and Reno.....


----------



## goldencontriever3

Wonderful news!!! So glad to hear Reno is doing well and enjoying life! We will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Reno a big hug from us!


----------



## Nath

Laurie, I was told with Belle that a small handful can go into complete remission long term, but I'll take a wrong diagnosis any day. I have a Golden crush on your Reno. 

Hugs from Austin and the Sparks clan!


----------



## kobusclan6

Sooooo very sorry!


----------



## Laurie

Just a quick update on Reno. He is still doing okay but I've noticed over the last couple of days that his backend is weakening. Only a few days ago, he was still jumping up on to the futon. Last night I had to help him up. He went for a fairly long walk last night and still wants to chase those bunnies. However, going upstairs seems to becoming an issue although we only have 4 steps from the garage into the house. He doesn't go into our basement (too many stairs for him).

I have doubled up on the glucosamine/chondroitin supplements and he is still on Metacam. He also gets salmon oil and kelp daily. Is there something else I should be giving him? He doesn't seem to be in any pain......he just looks so sad when he can't get up on the futon by himself. I hate seeing him like this.  My stomach is just sick thinking of what might be coming.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Laurie said:


> I have doubled up on the glucosamine/chondroitin supplements and he is still on Metacam. He also gets salmon oil and kelp daily. Is there something else I should be giving him? He doesn't seem to be in any pain......he just looks so sad when he can't get up on the futon by himself. I hate seeing him like this.  My stomach is just sick thinking of what might be coming.


It is sad when they can't do the things they used too, so many of use have been there with our dogs. I wish I could tell you of a magic cure. I went through practically every supplement there is, always hoping for the best. Hugs to you.


----------



## Evie

Fearing what might be coming for our dogs is so hard. What helped me was to remember that it wasn't here now. 'Maybe this is something significant, but maybe it's not.' I told myself to just do today. Easy to say, I know. But it helped me to stay in the moment as much as I could. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, HUGS to you. It seems to me you are doing everything you can. I hope this is just a temporary setback and not permanent. I'd normally recommend acupuncture but there is some disagreement among veterinarians about it's benefit for cancer patients, since it stimulates cell growth and all. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers, hoping and praying that Reno will be chasing those bunnies for months/years to come.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, so sorry to hear Reno's hind end is getting a little weak.  

Canadian Tire sells doggie steps, maybe that'll help him out? That way he can still get up there 'on his own' and maybe won't be sad that he needs a boost? 

Have you looked into MSM? It's big in the horse world. It's used for arthritis and general aches and pains, as it has high anti-inflammatory benefits but isn't a pain killer, i.e. bute. I've not only used it on my horse with great results but I'm taking it myself these days. Noticed a big difference after a week, for both my horse and I. If you're interested, this is the canine version of what my horse is on: Canine Corta-Flx - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Equine 

In the meantime, hope Reno picks up and continues to do well!


----------



## PrincessDi

Laurie,

On the way to light a candle for you and Reno. Saying many thoughts and prayers that it is just the winter weather and a little arthritis. Here's to much more time for you boy that is free of pain!


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie how old is Reno !! I have a bad knee and some days i make it up the steps without to much pain some days i suffer.

Has he hurt himself chasing all those bunnies  i took Charlie to acupunture it seemed to help her and MSM is good.

Now come on Reno don't worry you Mom


----------



## Laurie

maggie1951 said:


> Laurie how old is Reno !! I have a bad knee and some days i make it up the steps without to much pain some days i suffer.
> 
> Has he hurt himself chasing all those bunnies  i took Charlie to acupunture it seemed to help her and MSM is good.
> 
> Now come on Reno don't worry you Mom


 
Reno is 11.5....WILL be 12 in June. I'm hoping it's just the cold weather we've had the past week or so. Now that it has warmed up considerably, maybe we will see some improvement. His appetite certainly hasn't diminished....he gobbles his meals up quicker than his brothers do.

The hip/joint pills I give him (and to Austin and Lincoln) have MSM in it. I'm going to check with his vet tomorrow to see if there is something else I can give him...maybe just add a bit more MSM???

I'm just a worry wart......if either of my dogs do something out of the ordinary, I'm googling it!!!!


----------



## Ranger

They're lucky to have such a great mom! Give those gorgeous boys a hug from me and Ranger!


----------



## Laurie

Ranger said:


> They're lucky to have such a great mom! Give those gorgeous boys a hug from me and Ranger!


 
Thanks!!!!! I just love them SOOOOOOO much!!!! They are my world (don't tell their daddy that though). Actually, he knows that already.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending thoughts and prayers that Reno rebounds and that is was just the cold weather. Some of my crew gets about 1000 mg of MSM daily. Stools can get a little loose if it's too much, and a sign to back off a little.


----------



## PrincessDi

I don't blame you for worrying! We're still keeping everything (paws Included) crossed that Reno continues to beat the odds. You're both doing an amazing job!! Give that handsome boy kisses!!


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie said:


> Thanks!!!!! I just love them SOOOOOOO much!!!! They are my world (don't tell their daddy that though). Actually, he knows that already.


Laurie my dogs are my world as well so i really know how you feel and my Ray know how i feel about them 

And 11 1/2 he may be feeling the cold weather or maybe just saying hey Mom i need to chill out out chasing them bunnies is hard work 

If he is still eating well he must be feeling ok in himself.

I always know when Charlie is not well she does not eat and thats not like my Charlie :no:


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Reno today? I hope you feel he is doing better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to see how Reno is doing today???
Thinking of you guys, sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing okay today. He seems to be feeling fine other than his back end appearing weak. He went out for a walk last night with his dad and he said Reno was showing no signs of wanting to slow down. He looks pretty pathetic while he's waiting for us to finish supper so he can go on his walk. He basically takes dad for a walk!!!! Where Reno wants to go, Reno goes........the joys of being a senior!! 

Thanks for checking in on my boy!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Laurie, I do not post very much in here, but I follow this tread and pray for Reno every day. Some dogs just come close to your heart, as Reno came to mine. He was the first one I read about on this forum. I wish you many, many happy months with your boy.


----------



## Princess Holly

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear this devasting news. I will keep Reno in my prayers. This disease is taking too many of our best friends too soon. This never get easier do they.


----------



## Princess Holly

I am so sorry, I am new to this and realized that post was from months ago.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Reno is still "leading the pack" in what he wants!! Keep up the good work Reno!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I hope that Reno continues to feel good and beat the odds. After having hemangio take Daisy so young I feel like watching Reno fight it and survive way longer than anyone thought he would is a little win for her too. Kick hemangios a** Reno. Keep on fighting and stay with your family for a long time. I know they love you very much. Give that sweet boy a hug from me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Your Reno's exuberance for walking and demanding them reminds me so much of Barkley--he wanted to walk the day after his surgery! That's one of my favorite memories (and lessons) from my boy--follow your passion! I hope you all have a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Deber

Want to again say I hope today and this weekend does well for Reno. I am so proud of your boy and come here every day to read of his progress. This is so hard, but rooting for him. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad to hear Reno is feeling a bit better and wanting his walks and food!! He's still loving life, and that is what counts.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

So sorry I didn't see this until now.
Sorry that Reno was having trouble, but glad to see he is doing better!!
Give him some big kisses!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Laurie said:


> He basically takes dad for a walk!!!! _Where Reno wants to go, Reno goes........the joys of being a senior!! _
> 
> Thanks for checking in on my boy!!!!


I'm so glad Reno is feeling a bit better and getting his way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie, you're doing such wonderful work with Reno. He's a lucky boy!

When Charlie started having weakness in his hind legs, we got some really solid wooden steps that worked well to help him on and off his sofa. Maybe something similar would help Reno? Here's a link: Cedar Pet Stairs - Pet Classics™. The company was good to deal with and the unit arrived sooner than promised.

Is there a place where Reno can go to swim? Becoming sedentary weakened Charlie's muscles and hydrotherapy was recommended to strengthen them. Around here there are veterinary physical therapists who have underwater treadmills that I'm told can work wonders. There are also some canine swimming centers that have indoor pools devoted entirely to dogs, with staff who are good at getting dogs moving. Our kids get their own swim vests to help them float and provide extra safety. 

Holding Reno and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing okay today. He seems to be feeling fine other than his back end appearing weak. He went out for a walk last night with his dad and he said Reno was showing no signs of wanting to slow down. He looks pretty pathetic while he's waiting for us to finish supper so he can go on his walk. He basically takes dad for a walk!!!! Where Reno wants to go, Reno goes........the joys of being a senior!!
> 
> Thanks for checking in on my boy!!!!


They're such troopers! Clearly, he's still enjoying life! I so understand this. My girl (just 3 months younger than Reno) still gets SO excited at the idea of going to play ball. She will run hard and fast (despite arthritis in her front ankles). But when we get home, she may choose to stay in the lower level (we are in a split level). It's not the arthritis - I think it's just a feeling of weakness in her muscles - like she doesn't trust them to get her up the stairs. I always say to her, "it's okay, I know it's cooler down here." Sometimes she comes up the first six stairs and lies at the front door. "It's nice there against the door, isn't it?" And sometimes I see her come up the first six steps, and then stand at the base of the next six up to the main level for a minute or two, and it's almost like she is thinking, "I can do this. I can do this.." She just needs to psych herself up. I always cheer and throw a party when she comes up. It _is_ heartbreaking to see these changes - but at least they are still getting the pleasure parts, too - the walks, the ball games... 

I hope you are able to help him feel better. Your supplements sound good. But maybe your vet can recommend something more. Gluco/chondroitin stopped having much effect on Tee when she got to about 9 years old. I hope there is something that can help Reno.


----------



## Laurie

GoldensGirl said:


> Laurie, you're doing such wonderful work with Reno. He's a lucky boy!
> 
> When Charlie started having weakness in his hind legs, we got some really solid wooden steps that worked well to help him on and off his sofa. Maybe something similar would help Reno? Here's a link: Cedar Pet Stairs - Pet Classics™. The company was good to deal with and the unit arrived sooner than promised.
> 
> Is there a place where Reno can go to swim? Becoming sedentary weakened Charlie's muscles and hydrotherapy was recommended to strengthen them. Around here there are veterinary physical therapists who have underwater treadmills that I'm told can work wonders. There are also some canine swimming centers that have indoor pools devoted entirely to dogs, with staff who are good at getting dogs moving. Our kids get their own swim vests to help them float and provide extra safety.
> 
> Holding Reno and you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Unfortunately we don't have pools dedicated to dogs where we live (although I think we should have)!! Although Reno is not a great swimmer, I think he would enjoy the hydrotherapy....I'm going to have to look into that. Maybe Regina (45 minutes away) has something like that. Going to google right now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Found this place in Saskatoon: dog swimming - SaskatoonUpClose.com. And more info here: WHOLifE 10.5 Feature - Canine Water Therapy: A Healthy Dog is a Happy Dog. I have no idea whether this is a place you can get to.

And here's a list of animal rehabilitation specialists in Canada: http://www.physiotherapy.ca/PublicUploads/230929ARD - Find an Animal Rehab Therapist - May 2011.pdf.

And here's a university clinic with rehabilitation services: http://www.usask.ca/vmc/specialized_services/small_animal/Rehabilitation.php. If nothing else, they will probably be able to help find anyone near you who is qualified in this area.

Good luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

LAURIE

Big kisses to Reno!!
Do any of the vet schools or vets have the hydrotherapy?


----------



## Laurie

GoldensGirl said:


> Found this place in Saskatoon: dog swimming - SaskatoonUpClose.com. And more info here: WHOLifE 10.5 Feature - Canine Water Therapy: A Healthy Dog is a Happy Dog. I have no idea whether this is a place you can get to.
> 
> And here's a list of animal rehabilitation specialists in Canada: http://www.physiotherapy.ca/PublicUploads/230929ARD%20-%20Find%20an%20Animal%20Rehab%20Therapist%20-%20May%202011.pdf.
> 
> And here's a university clinic with rehabilitation services: Hospital: rehabilitation. If nothing else, they will probably be able to help find anyone near you who is qualified in this area.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much for this information!!!! Saskatoon is about a 2 hour drive from where we live. I will call the vet college on Monday to check on rehabilitation services and any other info they can give me. :wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Checking in on Reno and you!


----------



## elly

I am so so sorry. Holding you both in my thoughts and sending big hugs across the water. x


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope Reno is doing well and had a good weekend. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

our prayers are with you!!!


----------



## dborgers

Go Reno! Checking in on him. What a smiley face. I wish you both the best. He looks like a REALLY happy boy


----------



## Laurie

I called our vet the other day to ask about Reno's weakness in his hind end. The vet suggested I bring him in for a check-up. I've been a little leary about taking him in because of what I might find out.....wasn't sure I wanted to know. 

Reno had his appointment this afternoon. His eyes, ears, heart, lungs, gums and temperature were all normal. She took some blood from him and this is the part that worried me. She was saying something about his red cells breaking apart and being scattered which would not be a good sign. I'm sorry, I was too nervous to understand what she was saying!! Anyway, I just got off the phone with her and his blood work was fine....his red blood cell count was normal but he is slightly anemic. She said there was no sign of damage to the red blood cells and that he is doing amazingly well for an 11.5 year old dog with hemangio. She just said to keep on doing what we're doing because obviously it's working. All we are doing is feeding him right, spoiling him and loving him so that's a pretty easy directive for us to follow!!! 

She did remind me that hemangio can strike quickly so just watch for the signs. I watch him like a hawk so that won't be difficult either.

And of course, he had to act like the biggest baby at the vet.....had to make sure that everyone noticed and talked to him. He is such a special boy!!!!


----------



## inge

That's great, Laurie! Wonderful news!


----------



## Bob Dylan

You must be so relieved, waiting for test results is so hard.
Hugs to Reno and you!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Thats great news and just spoil him and love him that seems to be doing the trick


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's good news overall. 

What did she say about the weakness?

As far as the anemia, there are some B vitamin products that can help with that. The one we used was called Pet-Tinic and we got it on Amazon. It was corn syrup based and tasty on top of food. Even Toby wanted some! 

I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## PrincessDi

That's great news! Your boy is such an amazing fighter!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I got a little teary (with joy) reading that. What a guy. I'm so glad it was such positive news. And I'm not surprised he charms everyone!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for the update. I'm so glad the news is good! 

I think many of our dogs have some hind leg weakness as they get older. Arthritis and other ailments make them more sedentary... not to mention other ailments.

Holding Reno and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

I am so delighted to hear Reno's good news!!


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for good news! Keep up the fantastic care


----------



## hotel4dogs

what great news! Made my night (and yours, too, I'm sure  )


----------



## Nath

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## SandyK

Great news!!! We all know you are taking great care of Reno so that is not a hard request to keep doing what your doing. You go Reno!!!


----------



## LovelyGold

Awesome news! Every week I read your updates on Reno and y'all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers! Please give darling Reno and all your handsome boys a hug from me! Congratulations again!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

You and Reno are rock stars!


----------



## DaisyGolden

That's great! I'm glad that he got a good check up.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Laurie, it's been a while! How is dear sweet Reno doing?


----------



## Laurie

I know I haven't updated in awhile.....mainly because there has been no change in Reno's condition. He is coming up on 9 months post surgery. He seems to be feeling great, continues to go for his walks, still wants to chase bunnies and eats well (except for now he has decided that he prefers his kibble with a whole lot of canned food mix in)!!! All in all things are great and it's really hard to believe that he was diagnosed with hemangio. I talked to his vet the other day and he, too, is somewhat perplexed ....which is a good thing!!!!

He just left for a walk with his dad (on a gorgeous afternoon) and watching him, you would think he's 3 years old, not almost 12 (in June). He gets more excited than his brothers do.

So, things are great with Reno right now. We just live day to day and enjoy each and every one that we have with him.

Thanks so much for checking in on him!!!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

So glad to read that Reno's doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Laurie, what great news!!! So glad to hear he's doing so well. <<hugs>>


----------



## Dallas Gold

Reno is such an inspiration to so many of us! Wishing you all many more good days together!


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie i am so pleased Reno is doing so well hugs form across the big pond


----------



## PrincessDi

Reno is definitely an inspiration! So glad that your boy defies the odds. Gives us all hope!!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno gives such HOPE to so many dogs here! God Bless you both!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

No news is a good news. Sending hugs and kisses to our miracle boy.


----------



## Laurie

Buddy's mom forever said:


> No news is a good news. Sending hugs and kisses to our miracle boy.


 
You're definitely right!!! Again, there really isn't anything to update. Reno is still doing well and continues to amaze us.  We take him, Austin and Lincoln to an area where there a ton of gophers. Lincoln is the worst when it comes to trying to get to them but now he's got Reno doing it. Reno was digging up a storm yesterday trying to find one of the little squeakers!! Today, he was rolling around the grass with a toy in his face.....he looked more like a 2 year old than an almost 12 year old!!

So, for now, things are great. We feel pretty blessed to have been given this extra time with Reno. He really is a special boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update! I think of you guys often, and say prayers for Reno and everyone else, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, Reno's continued good days make my day already!! I'm so happy for the good update. I've been wondering how things are going!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased to hear he is doing so well


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

So glad to hear that Reno is doing well! God Bless him and you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I think about dear old Reno so often. I'm so happy to hear he continues to snub his nose at his diagnosis!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to read that Reno is doing well


----------



## monarchs_joy

Laurie said:


> You're definitely right!!! Again, there really isn't anything to update. Reno is still doing well and continues to amaze us.  We take him, Austin and Lincoln to an area where there a ton of gophers. Lincoln is the worst when it comes to trying to get to them but now he's got Reno doing it. Reno was digging up a storm yesterday trying to find one of the little squeakers!! Today, he was rolling around the grass with a toy in his face.....he looked more like a 2 year old than an almost 12 year old!!
> 
> So, for now, things are great. We feel pretty blessed to have been given this extra time with Reno. He really is a special boy.


This is such wonderful news! Yeah Reno!!! I'm so glad he continues to do well


----------



## Deber

Really great news. So glad to hear he is beating the odds on this and enjoying such good days. God Bless him and you.


----------



## coppers-mom

:yipee::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

So happy about Reno!


----------



## dborgers

Reno has the SWEETEST face. I'm so glad he's having a good time


----------



## dborgers

Hi Reno. We're praying for ya and glad you're having so much fun


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Reno is feeling good and having fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Reno is enjoying each day! We continue to keep you both in our prayers. Give your boy a big hug from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

After seeing so many forum members going through this horrific disease with their goldens, I keep coming back to this thread for comfort. Reno is such an inspiration.


----------



## PrincessDi

Dallas Gold said:


> After seeing so many forum members going through this horrific disease with their goldens, I keep coming back to this thread for comfort. Reno is such an inspiration.


DG said it the best! It is wonderful to read good news here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So true. Praying that Reno stays feeling good and having a ball each day.


----------



## maggsd

maggie1951 said:


> Laurie i am so pleased Reno is doing so well hugs form across the big pond


Fairly new to forum, but I second Maggie1951's comments, hope he continues to act like a puppy. Hugs for Reno & his family.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> After seeing so many forum members going through this horrific disease with their goldens, I keep coming back to this thread for comfort. Reno is such an inspiration.


What DG said, x2.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno and his Mom are both an inspiration.
So HAPPY THAT RENO is well, Laurie!!


----------



## maggie1951

Reno you are such a wonderful boy you make us smile to hear you are doing so well


----------



## Laurie

I thought I better get in here and update on Reno's status. Yesterday it was 10 months since Reno's surgery. He continues to do well although there are times I sense that he is tiring. He has become a bit more picky with his breakfast...he picks out the good stuff and leaves his kibble!!! However, he loves his supper (he's raw fed) and wouldn't think of leaving any leftovers (for Lincoln to inhale). He has lost a few pounds and is probably the slimmest he has been in years.

I noticed the other night that his gums were a little on the pale side so watched him carefully but the next morning they were back to being more on the pinky side.

Having said the above, if you ask him "do you want to go for a walk", he all of a sudden comes alive and runs up and down the hallway and does a little dance. Last night during his walk, he decided to chase a bird and go for a dip in the creek. 

So, right now Reno is doing okay and still seems happy!!! He is definitely the most happy when he's with his brothers...he doesn't like to be away from them. 

When Reno was diagnosed last June, we thought we were going to lose him within months. In 2 months, on June 12, he will turn 12. I just pray he will be here with us to celebrate!!!

Thank you for the continued prayers and good thoughts for Reno!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

With support, good wishes and prayers from all of us supporting Reno on the forum, he* WILL *celebrate the big 12 on June 12! We'll need to plan a virtual birthday party for him, just like Susan Marie is doing for Jordan.

I'm sorry he's tiring and showing paleness recently--how worrisome for you, but thank goodness he pinked up and still enjoys his walks! It's wonderful that he has his passion for walking, good food and his family! 

I hope this is a fabulous weekend for Reno!!


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see the update on Reno


----------



## Ranger

Sooo happy to hear that sweet boy continues to do well! What a great sat morning update!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that it's just allergies that is getting to Reno and nothing more. We'll send extra prayers for your boy, that you're able to celebrate his 12th birthday in every wonderful way that you've dreamed about! Sorry for any worries!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So happy to hear Reno is doing so well and enjoying life!! We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending some good thoughts mixed with hugs and belly rubs for sweet Reno.


----------



## dborgers

Very happy to read Reno is doing well. He has such a smiley face. Always makes mine break out in a smile too.  

We adopted a old senior golden years ago who had leukemia and was quite anemic when we adopted him. He received a couple blood transfusions about a month apart, a shot containing vitamins and steroids and bounced around like a much younger dog afterwards. We fed him some pickled beets too. All seemed to help with his anemia.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a wonderful update. Reno is such an inspiration and lesson for us all. Penny and Maggie send some kisses and nuzzles.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a happy update. I'm always so happy to read that he's doing well. We'll all be there for the good luck birthday - 12 on the 12th!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Reno's good update makes my day! Hugs and belly rubs to all.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Wonderful news about Reno, give him hugs and kisses from NJ!


----------



## maggsd

To second, third and fourth everyone else on this thread, it is wonderful to here Reno is doing well when there are so many Goldens that battle with this dreadful disease. Here's to his continued improvement and prayers to all to give you strength.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Reno  I was just thinkin' about you, buddy. Have fun!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Reno. Just thinkin' about you, buddy. Hope you and your smiley face are having fun


----------



## dborgers

Hey, buddy. We're just thinking about you here. Have fun!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*




maggsd said:


> To second, third and fourth everyone else on this thread, it is wonderful to here Reno is doing well when there are so many Goldens that battle with this dreadful disease. Here's to his continued improvement and prayers to all to give you strength.


Laurie: I echo what Maggsd said! So Wonderful to see RENO doing so well!!


----------



## vcm5

Thinking of you and Reno! Hope he is still doing so well!


----------



## dborgers

BTW, Reno, I"m still doing well with my cancer too. Hey, we don't even know we're sick, do we? Have fun, buddy! 

Andy


----------



## Laurie

Just thought I would update on Reno. 

Up until a few days ago, he was doing well. He now seems to be tiring easily. He went out for run this morning and seemed okay but since then, he's just not himself. He wouldn't eat his breakfast nor did he eat his supper. I gave him Honest Kitchen, with canned dog food, and normally he would gulp it down. He took a couple of bites and left it. I then gave him a can of dog food and he did eat that, plus he's eating treats. 

His dad just took him out for a walk and came home early. He did Reno was laboring and just didn't have the get up and go he has had. 

He has slept most of the day and his gums are looking a little paler than normal. I'm afraid my baby is slowly slipping away from us. 

I know I should be grateful for all of the extra time we've had with him, but I'm being selfish....I don't want to lose him!!

Please say a prayer for my boy!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Hang in the Reno. You are such an inspiration to many of us. I hope you will have many more good days. Sending prayers and healing thoughts for Reno.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Reno in our prayers. Praying for many more good days to make memories. Hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers, lighting a candle.


----------



## AlanK

Prayers for Reno. Laurie we are sending good thoughts to you from Georgia.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Prayers for Reno! Your story is such an inspiration. I hope that this is a bump in the road that passes quickly. Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Candle lit for Reno.


----------



## cubbysan

Sending prayers and a candle to Reno.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending prayers and going to light a candle for beautiful Reno


----------



## Macretriever

I am sorry to hear this. I know your pain as I just went through it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Going to light a candle for Reno now. I'm so sorry he is having a tough day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie, my heart is aching for you.

When my Charlie stopped eating, our vet gave him an injection of vitamin B12. That worked wonders! I know several other GRF members give regular B12 injections to their dogs, too, because of the boost it gives them. This is the first thing I would try in this situation.

Remember that we all have good days and bad days. A bad day - or even a bad week -doesn't mean it's time to let go.

Holding Reno and his people in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## magiclover

Sending thoughts and prayers for Reno. He has been such a champ through all of this. I hope he is just having an off day and will be better for you tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Reno is having some off days. I hope he will bounce back to himself soon!!! I have been and will continue my prayers for Reno!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, no. I'm so sorry to hear Reno is getting weaker. I hope and pray he's feeling better soon. 

By any chance do you have (or can you get) some Yunnan Paiyao or Yunnan Baiyao? If there is a bleed anywhere it might help him. 

Sending lots of prayers to you all.


----------



## davebeech

best wishes and positive thoughts for Reno !!!!


----------



## maggie1951

magiclover said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers for Reno. He has been such a champ through all of this. I hope he is just having an off day and will be better for you tomorrow.


My thoughts as well Prayers from across the big pond for Reno and will light a candle (Hugs)


----------



## maggie1951

Candle just lit for Reno


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for Reno and you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts to a very special boy.
Can you contact your vet first thing (preferably a holistic one...) about giving him the yunnan baio (sp?) now? If he's having a bleed, it might just be enough to turn it around for him.
Praying for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Praying Reno has a better day today. Hugs


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry to read Reno is not doing well Laurie. I hope he rebounds soon:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum

Positive thoughts and prayers from NC.


----------



## inge

I hope he starts to feel better soon! He has been such a miracle!


----------



## vrmueller

Thoughts being sent your way and hoping Reno is back to his old self today.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Reno and to you. I so hope he will start feeling better. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers flying your way. Give him some sweet love from us. So hope today finds him feeling better.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you Reno. I hope you're feeling better today


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Praying for Reno and for you.


----------



## mooselips

Prayers for Reno, and all of you..........


----------



## Laurie

Thank you so much for all of your thoughts and prayers!!!

Reno seems to be a bit better today....so far. I was able to get him to eat some breakfast....in the form of raw beef liver. 

We just came back from an outing with him and his brothers. He was in good spirits and seemed far more alert today....I think the squeaking gophers were annoying him. 
It's funny though, he was eating treats like crazy while we were out, but when we got home I offered him one and he turned his nose up at it. I think he's being pouty!!!

So for now he seems okay and is sleeping. I am going to feed him steak and liver for supper (the usual) and he never turns that down!!

I was a mess last night thinking the worst for today but I can breathe a bit easier now!!!

Thanks so much for all of your continued support for Reno!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Glad to hear that Reno is doing better today and his dinner sounds delicious!
We will keep praying and please give him some big hugs and kisses from me!!


----------



## hubbub

We're thinking of you all - hoping tomorrow shows continued improvement.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Praying that Reno continues to improve. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this. I'm so glad he was better today! On my way to light a candle that he continues to feel well enough to enjoy the things he loves.


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to see Reno had a better day!! Hoping for many, many more!!


----------



## dborgers

Prayers for Reno. He's such a sweet boy. Maybe he just had a bad couple days. Let's hope that's all there is to it.


----------



## maggsd

Hoping & praying Reno has more lovely golden moments with all his family x


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm relieved to hear he had a good day, even if he decided to become finicky when he got home! Hang in there Reno--you are an inspiration to so many of us!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Praying for sweet Reno!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

How is Reno today?
I'm hoping you can talk to a vet about using the yunnan baio today.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Reno continues to improve and that he feels well enough to do the things he loves!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hoping and praying Reno has more good days.


----------



## Karin Wise

Sending prayers and a biiiiiig hug to Reno.


----------



## inge

How is he today?


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Bumping up for Reno-praying for him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and hugs to sweet Reno boy.


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing okay.....he did eat a bit of breakfast...some canned tripe. 

He just isn't himself. He is normally so obsessive about grooming Austin every morning....he hasn't done that in a few days now. He is sleeping alot but still wants to go for his walk. 

I just spoke with his vet. I was concerned that maybe his kidneys were starting to shut down (apparently long term use of Metacam can do that) but he isn't experiencing any of the symptoms. We are going to monitor him for the day and if he's still the same, I am going to take him in tomorrow. However, I have a pretty good idea what we're dealing with. 

His gums are okay....still pink. He seems to be breathing okay. His stomach doesn't feel full so I don't think he is bleeding (I do have some Yunnan Baiyao if I need it). He just seems so depressed and sad.....it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope it gets better today and no need for vet visit. I know every little change in his before makes you worried. Stay in calm, positive state as much as you can. Sending more prayers, we gonna celebrate his birthday together on June 12.
I've just noticed recently you named your boys after car models and wandered what would be the name for new little one.
Hugs to you, be calm and strong for your boys.


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing okay.....he did eat a bit of breakfast...some canned tripe.
> 
> He just isn't himself. He is normally so obsessive about grooming Austin every morning....he hasn't done that in a few days now. He is sleeping alot but still wants to go for his walk.
> 
> I just spoke with his vet. I was concerned that maybe his kidneys were starting to shut down (apparently long term use of Metacam can do that) but he isn't experiencing any of the symptoms. We are going to monitor him for the day and if he's still the same, I am going to take him in tomorrow. However, I have a pretty good idea what we're dealing with.
> 
> His gums are okay....still pink. He seems to be breathing okay. His stomach doesn't feel full so I don't think he is bleeding (I do have some Yunnan Baiyao if I need it). He just seems so depressed and sad.....it's breaking my heart.


 
Yes metacam can do that and my Charlie is on metacam for life and has been on it for a few years now but i was told to give her milk thistle by a
homeopathic vet i was told it makes metacam a bit more gentle on them.

But so pleased he is showing signs of been a bit better maybe he just had an off day or was trying to worry you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, our vets are discovering a dangerous side effect of Metacam that the manufacturer is not addressing--two of their patients on Metacam got stomach perforations while on it. I don't want to worry you, but it concerned me when she informed me about it.


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> Laurie, our vets are discovering a dangerous side effect of Metacam that the manufacturer is not addressing--two of their patients on Metacam got stomach perforations while on it. I don't want to worry you, but it concerned me when she informed me about it.


 
Thanks Anne........I'm going to look into this!!


----------



## Laurie

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope it gets better today and no need for vet visit. I know every little change in his before makes you worried. Stay in calm, positive state as much as you can. Sending more prayers, we gonna celebrate his birthday together on June 12.
> *I've just noticed recently you named your boys after car models and wandered what would be the name for new little one.*
> Hugs to you, be calm and strong for your boys.


Actually...my boys are named after "American Cities" and, of course, I am Canadian!!! 

We do have a name picked out for a new little boy - which we will keep a secret until he is introduced to the Forum!!!! :curtain: I can tell you it is keeping with the theme. Mind you, I don't know where he's coming from or when.:no:

As exciting as new puppies are, it's hard for me to get excited about it when I know am facing the inevitable with Reno.....my first Golden boy and the dog who made me fall even more in love with Goldens.


----------



## Rainheart

Laurie, I have been keeping up with Reno's progress and I hope he can have some more good days ahead of him. Thinking of you and all your boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Laurie, can you take him in to the vet for a quick CBC to see how his red count is? That might help you decide how to treat what's going on now so that he feels a bit better. Sounds to me like he might be having a bleed, although not a major one, that's making him anemic. 
Just a thought.
Praying for Reno.


----------



## Laurie

hotel4dogs said:


> Laurie, can you take him in to the vet for a quick CBC to see how his red count is? That might help you decide how to treat what's going on now so that he feels a bit better. Sounds to me like he might be having a bleed, although not a major one, that's making him anemic.
> Just a thought.
> Praying for Reno.


 
I am going to take him in tomorrow for some blood work. He has an appointment at 9:00.....hopefully we'll find out why he's feeling the way he is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry, I was wrong.


----------



## brens29

My heart goes out to your family and Reno, we lost our oldest golden to cancer about a month and a half ago. The best advice we was given was to spend lot of time with her, going places she loved and spoiling the you know what out of her. We did and it really helped to think her last few months with us was very happy.....


----------



## Nath

Hi Laurie- You know the Spark's crew is praying for you guys. Key us posted. I will light a candle for you guys tonight.


----------



## dborgers

We're keeping Reno in our thoughts and prayers. We know what a tough time times like these are. Hopefully, it's something that can be treated. I just love the smile in his picture. He's a very special boy with a very special mom


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Actually...my boys are named after "American Cities" and, of course, I am Canadian!!!
> 
> We do have a name picked out for a new little boy - which we will keep a secret until he is introduced to the Forum!!!! :curtain: I can tell you it is keeping with the theme. Mind you, I don't know where he's coming from or when.:no:
> 
> As exciting as new puppies are, it's hard for me to get excited about it when I know am facing the inevitable with Reno.....my first Golden boy and the dog who made me fall even more in love with Goldens.


I can't wait until you introduce the new puppy to the forum, and I have my fingers crossed for one city name in particular. :crossfing I totally understand how you can't get excited about a new puppy while facing uncertainty with a senior pup. There is a time for everything and right now your heart is with Reno. 

I hope you get a good report at the vet tomorrow. There are so many of us sending prayers up on Reno's behalf. HUGS...


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> I can't wait until you introduce the new puppy to the forum, and I have my fingers crossed for one city name in particular. :crossfing I totally understand how you can't get excited about a new puppy while facing uncertainty with a senior pup. There is a time for everything and right now your heart is with Reno.
> 
> I hope you get a good report at the vet tomorrow. There are so many of us sending prayers up on Reno's behalf. HUGS...


 
It's not going to be Dallas!!!! :

You're right.....my heart is with Reno and my other boys. They, especially Austin, will miss him terribly when he's gone.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> It's not going to be Dallas!!!! :
> 
> You're right.....my heart is with Reno and my other boys. They, especially Austin, will miss him terribly when he's gone.


Oh well, I forgive you!!  ha ha!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for you and RENO!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Prayers for you and Reno. Hoping he bounces back and you get a good report at the vet. Hugs


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping you get some answers tomorrow from the vet. Sending good thoughts and prayers....


----------



## vcm5

I am praying for all of you, good luck at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm thinking of Reno and thinking you too. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Thalie

Good luck to Reno tomorrow at the vet. I hope the vet can help him feel better really fast so he can keep on enjoying his life, his siblings (and sibling to be), as well as his fur-less family.

Ear scritches to your wonderful boy.


----------



## Macretriever

Best of luck at the vet tomorrow Reno. Reno's face reminds me a lot of Macintosh grey faced happy gentle loving best friend


----------



## hubbub

We're thinking of you guys.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie and Reno*

Laurie & Reno

Thinking of and praying for you guys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Reno and praying.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you and Reno today. Hugs


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hoping you get good lab results and reports today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Praying for beautiful Reno and hope he gets on okay the vets


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to see if Laurie is back from the vet yet.....


----------



## Laurie

It's not good.....

I'm sorry I can't remember all of the stuff the vet told me but what I did hear was that the cancer has spread to his liver. He said Reno's red blood cells were taking a beating and basically there were no normal red blood cells. 

His kidneys are okay, his heart is good....he weighs 71 pounds. 

He says it's hard to predict how much time is left (especially with Reno) but with the red blood cell activity, he doesn't think there is much....maybe 1 month. 

I knew this was coming but my heart is aching.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Laurie, this news makes me so sad. My heart aches reading it. We are never ready for the end. I'm so sorry. I know you are doing everything possible to spoil him, treasure each moment and give him everything he needs. 

HUGS... and I hope he proves the docs wrong.


----------



## hubbub

My heart aches for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that the news wasnt better. My heart goes out to you and your family. Please give Reno a big hug and kiss. May you have alot more time left than what they said. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no  I am so very sad to read this news.

Spoil him and enjoy every moment. He's fought so hard already to beat the odds, keep fighting Reno! We're all praying for you!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, Laurie. That isn't the news we were hoping for. I'm so sorry.

We had a golden with low red blood cell counts (Leukemia). He had a few blood transfusions and steroid cocktails (steroid/B12). They really picked him up and gave him energy. Just an idea.

We'll keep you and Reno in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum

So very sorry to ear this news. Reno is definitely one who beats the odds, I wish you many more memory making days. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you.
Were you able to ask about the yunnan? I have no idea if it would help or not, just know that the holistic vets, 2 of them, told me they've been able to sustain dogs with hemangio for fairly long periods of time using it daily.
Sending hugs to you and to Reno.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Laurie said:


> It's not good.....
> 
> I'm sorry I can't remember all of the stuff the vet told me but what I did hear was that the cancer has spread to his liver. He said Reno's red blood cells were taking a beating and basically there were no normal red blood cells.
> 
> His kidneys are okay, his heart is good....he weighs 71 pounds.
> 
> He says it's hard to predict how much time is left (especially with Reno) but with the red blood cell activity, he doesn't think there is much....maybe 1 month.
> 
> I knew this was coming but my heart is aching.


Oh no, this is not happy news 

If you do not have any mirtazapine already, ask the vet for some. It will help him want to eat. It is of comfort to know they have a full belly at least and can buy some quality time.


----------



## Rainheart

So sorry to hear this news... cherish every moment with your boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

Sorry,about the news,he has fought a tough battle, cancer gets so many.


----------



## missmarstar

I'm so sorry Laurie


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry you didn't get better news. I will keep Reno in my prayers. My heart aches for you, it is so hard to go through.
Give him Hugs & Kisses from NJ!


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry for the news. My prayers go out for Reno, you, and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Originally Posted by Laurie 
It's not good.....

I'm sorry I can't remember all of the stuff the vet told me but what I did hear was that the cancer has spread to his liver. He said Reno's red blood cells were taking a beating and basically there were no normal red blood cells. 

His kidneys are okay, his heart is good....he weighs 71 pounds. 

He says it's hard to predict how much time is left (especially with Reno) but with the red blood cell activity, he doesn't think there is much....maybe 1 month. 

I knew this was coming but my heart is aching.



*Laurie

I am so very sorry you got this bad news for Reno. You know that he and you are in my prayers. Hold him close!*


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry for the bad news, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Macretriever

So sorry you may know it's coming but your never ready. I know what it's like and my heart aches for you. He has fought long and hard. I wish they all could fight long and hard like that.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie said:


> It's not good.....
> 
> I'm sorry I can't remember all of the stuff the vet told me but what I did hear was that the cancer has spread to his liver. He said Reno's red blood cells were taking a beating and basically there were no normal red blood cells.
> 
> His kidneys are okay, his heart is good....he weighs 71 pounds.
> 
> He says it's hard to predict how much time is left (especially with Reno) but with the red blood cell activity, he doesn't think there is much....maybe 1 month.
> 
> I knew this was coming but my heart is aching.


This is such heartbreaking news. Would blood transfusions help until Reno feels bad for other reasons? Is that something you even want to consider? This is such a personal choice that I hesitate to even mention it, but we asked this question when Joker faced surgery last fall. 

Holding you and Reno gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the grave news. There is no preparing with this terrible disease. On my way to light a candle. Many, many prayers that your boy Reno, regardless of the dx continues to defy the odds!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you did not get good news at the vets. Reno is a fighter and has proven the vet wrong before. I do hope you are able to enjoy whatever time you have left with Reno. You will probably have a lot of ups and downs until its time. Reno is such a strong good boy that we have all been so proud to watch him have a good time and deny his cancer!! Keep fighting Reno, but most of all enjoy!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Reno and his family!!


----------



## canine_mommy

oh I'm really sorry about this... My prayers and best wishes are with Reno and your family....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so, so sorry. My prayers are with you and sweet Reno.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so sorry


----------



## BayBeams

Reno stay strong for your Mom. Laurie I wish you many beautiful cherished moments for the time you have remaining together.
Peace to your heart...
Andrea


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry Laurie. That just breaks my heart. Hopefully Reno will have some wonderful times with you still to come. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## maggie1951

Laurie so sorry for the news and its not what i wanted to hear either there must be a way to get his red blood cells up !!! but Reno is a fighter 
Give that lovely boy a big hug from me XX


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

We are all praying for Reno and you.


----------



## Karin Wise

O no... so sorry abouth the sad news... "Reno, a big hug to you from myself, hubby, and a soft nudge and a lick from Gabby and Levi"


----------



## Thalie

I am sorry the news was not good and am holding Reno and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so sorry you didn't get better news. Stay strong Reno and praying for many good days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was just at the candle site--so many candles burning brightly for Reno. 
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## 4Goldens'

So sorry to hear this. I am going through the same thing with my Golden. I have found by being optimistic and trying new things I have been given much hope. I was given only 4 months left with my Golden and we are in our 4 month and she is doing great. Please check out my blog for alternative treatment. You have nothing to lose. 
www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com. I wish you the best!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so sorry. I'm thinking of you and Reno. Hold him and these moments and days close. They are priceless.


----------



## magiclover

Laurie I am very sorry that the news wasn't what you had hoped for. Those words, "It's not good", I can still hear them and feel that emotion they bring. This part of the journey is tough. Reno will still find joy in every day routines. Some days will be better than others. I pray for lots of time with your boy. We will all be thinking of you.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone so much for the thoughts and prayers......

Reno had a good night last night. He had a good supper of raw elk and liver and then some cheese for dessert. This morning he ate a can of dog food and, unfortunately for Lincoln, didn't even leave him a taste.

He took his daddy on a nice long walk and proceeded to chase ducks ...twice!!! I've told his dad to start taking along his cell phone (when I'm not there as well) just in case something happens. Well, while they were out (40 minutes) the phone rang twice and twice my heart sank. Thankfully both calls were not important.

The one thing that happened last night and this morning that made me very happy.....Reno was back to grooming Austin!!! I'm not sure Austin shares in my excitement however but he's a good younger brother and lets Reno do what he wants.

So, things are good right now....!!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

YAY!!!! Doing the happy dance! ! Hoping Reno has many, many more good days. Hugs.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I'm so glad to read Reno is enjoying life! Hope you enjoy these moments with him. We will keep Reno in our prayers. Praying for many many more days of enjoying life. Hugs to you and Reno!


----------



## vrmueller

Great update today for Reno! The ups and downs just drive you nuts. Here is to many more healthy days.


----------



## Bob Dylan

GREAT to hear that Reno is enjoying every moment. ((HUGS))


----------



## goldensrbest

Sweet reno, i hope he keeps enjoying life.


----------



## hubbub

It's the good things, the small moments, that make our lives more complete than we imagine. We'll continue to hold you all close in our thoughts.


----------



## Ranger

Oh Laurie, I hope Reno continues to chase duckies and groom a resigned Austin. I'm sorry the news from the vet wasn't good, but hopefully you have plenty of time left with that special boy. What a sweetie he is. My mom still talks about him, especially about how he was more interested in getting pats and attention than running and playing with the other three. Give him a big hug from Ranger and I!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying for more ups than downs for your boy!


----------



## dborgers

Great update on Reno!! As we ourselves know, the ups and downs can be a roller coaster ride.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*



Laurie said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the thoughts and prayers......
> 
> Reno had a good night last night. He had a good supper of raw elk and liver and then some cheese for dessert. This morning he ate a can of dog food and, unfortunately for Lincoln, didn't even leave him a taste.
> 
> He took his daddy on a nice long walk and proceeded to chase ducks ...twice!!! I've told his dad to start taking along his cell phone (when I'm not there as well) just in case something happens. Well, while they were out (40 minutes) the phone rang twice and twice my heart sank. Thankfully both calls were not important.
> 
> The one thing that happened last night and this morning that made me very happy.....Reno was back to grooming Austin!!! I'm not sure Austin shares in my excitement however but he's a good younger brother and lets Reno do what he wants.
> 
> So, things are good right now....!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!


*Laurie: So glad to read that things are good for Reno and he had two walks!!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a great update. It brought on some happy tears!!! Keep it up sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful report, hope to hear many more!


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so glad that Reno is feeling better and he's chasing ducks  Many prayers that the good days outnumber the bad and Reno is back to being himself for a while. I hate this for you, but am so happy to read a good update!


----------



## jealous1

Happy to hear of Reno's good day - many prayers that y'all have many more!


----------



## Thalie

Hooray for a good night, good meals, and a great walk with duckies chasing. 

Good job grooming your baby brother and licking your food bowl empty, Reno. You not only clearly enjoyed your day but also made your people's day. You are a wonderful boy with an even more wonderful family.


----------



## BeauShel

So happy that Reno had a good night and a great day with two walks. Sounds like he had a wonderful meal. Austin is a wonderful brother to let him groom him, Daisy does that same thing to her brothers. Hope he keeps doing so well.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Reno had a good day!! He is amazing and makes me smile!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Reno.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Praying for Reno!!


----------



## Jamm

So sorry to hear this Laurie  Im thankful that you were given so much extra time with him.. I hope he continues to surprise everyone! Thinking of you guys<3


----------



## vrmueller

Reno is in our thoughts and hope he is doing well today.


----------



## dborgers

We're thinking about and praying for you and Reno. He's done amazingly well thanks to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Good thoughts and prayers and many kisses being sent to lovely Reno.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Reno so sweet that you are grooming your brother again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for Reno.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Hey Laurie,
Molly told me she wanted to send Reno hugs and wet doggy kisses. I hope you and Reno and having a good day and that many more good days follow!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Hugs and kisses to Reno!


----------



## Laurie

Just a quick update on Reno....he's still doing well!!!! I think he's determined to prove the vet wrong once again...he has always had a bit of stubborn streak!!

We took Reno and his brothers out to play this morning and then on to Timmies for their weekly treat of a timbit. 

I took some pictures this morning so wanted to share a few of Reno. There is also one of him and Austin. Lincoln is usually too busy digging in gopher holes to join us for a photo op.


----------



## jealous1

Laurie - Reno looks wonderful and so happy! Continued prayers that he continues to do well.


----------



## dborgers

So good to see Reno having fun and feeling better


----------



## PrincessDi

Reno looks like such a happy and handsome guy! So glad to hear that he's doing well and enjoying life! Prayers will continue!!


----------



## vrmueller

Stubborn is a good thing!! You keep em guessing, Reno. Thanks for a great Saturday update.


----------



## vcm5

I am so glad Reno is doing well, he is such an inspiration! And such a sweetie pie! It warms my heart to see those pictures of him seeming so happy and lively!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pics of Reno, so glad that he's enjoying himself and having lots of fun with his brothers


----------



## Thalie

Keep being stubborn, Reno ! I am so glad you enjoyed your outing with your brothers. You look wonderful and so very happy.


----------



## hubbub

After being without internet access for over 24 hours (gasp!), I'm thrilled to come back and see Reno enjoying his time out.

Great pics - big hugs to Reno


----------



## Joanne & Asia

So glad your handsome Reno is so stubborn!


----------



## SandyK

Way to go Reno!!! You keep having fun you handsome boy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy and handsome boy. Hugs to Reno and his brothers. Keeping Reno in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to read that Reno is enjoying the day with his brothers! All your boys are so handsome! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Continued good thoughts and prayers for Reno.


----------



## lucysmum

So glad to hear that Reno is out and playing. I love the pics. He has such a happy smiley face. Hugs to you, Reno and his brothers. xx


----------



## maggsd

What heart warming pictures of Reno It's wonderful especially to see them together having fun x hope they have many more xxx


----------



## Bob Dylan

Reno is so handsome, Thanks for the pictures!

It is hard to believe that your boy is sick, he sure is enjoying life to the fullest, thanks to his Mom...........give him Hugs from NJ!


----------



## maggie1951

Reno you just keep proving the vet wrong you look as you are having a great time you are such a hansom boy and i think you know it 

So glad Laurie to see Reno looking so good i told you he likes to worry you and the rest of us on GRF


----------



## Sweet Girl

He just looks so happy and healthy! I just love his sweet face. I'm really glad he continues to prove all those odds wrong!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Reno  Have a fun weekend, buddy


----------



## *Laura*

Reno you're a gorgeous boy and so are your brothers. I hope you have a fun weekend


----------



## inge

Beautiful pictures! Wonderful that he is still going strong!


----------



## Wrigleysmom

My heart aches for you and Reno.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Reno. Just thinking about ya buddy. You're an amazing guy


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Reno, just checking in on you and your Mom!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Reno in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping Reno is having good days!


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry. There's nothing really great to say except that. I hope you an d Reno enjoy every minute you have left together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you Reno for the hugs, it helped me a lot yesterday.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Hey Reno,
Molly wanted to say hi and that she hopes you are having a good day today! Kisses and hugs from Me, Molly, and her sisters!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking up on Reno and you.


----------



## Laurie

Reno continues to amaze us!!!! He has left his vets shaking their heads......they call him the miracle dog. He isn't showing any signs of being sick or slowing down. His appetite is still good, he is still enthusiastic about going for his walks and greeting all of his friends along the way. He LOVES other dogs and will pull you just to make sure you know he has some socializing to do. 

We never dreamed Reno would be here to celebrate his 12th birthday but it appears like he is going to prove us wrong once again. Two weeks tomorrow is his birthday, June 12.

He is such a special boy....it's hard to put into words how we feel about him. Those eyes, his smile and just his overall demeanor....one could not really ask for a better dog!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

I absolutely LOVE your Reno!!!! Hmmmmmmmmmmm....that moufie!!!!


----------



## *Laura*

That is such great news. So nice that Reno is enjoying every day. Yes he's a very special boy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news about Reno! You are one special guy.


----------



## vrmueller

Wonderful update! Always keep those drs. guessing.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Go Reno! You Rock!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great! Love Reno boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Reno, do you know how many people ( including me ) have fallen in LOVE with you?

You are a very special boy, enjoying life day to day!! ((HUGS))


----------



## Wagners Mom2

What a special guy! Continued prayers for Reno--and for you, Laurie.


----------



## Jamm

Way to go Reno! You stay strong buddy!


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to hear that Reno is still going strong!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am very happy to hear your lovely boy is doing well.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Rebroland

Laurie said:


> Reno continues to amaze us!!!! He has left his vets shaking their heads......they call him the miracle dog. He isn't showing any signs of being sick or slowing down. His appetite is still good, he is still enthusiastic about going for his walks and greeting all of his friends along the way. He LOVES other dogs and will pull you just to make sure you know he has some socializing to do.
> 
> We never dreamed Reno would be here to celebrate his 12th birthday but it appears like he is going to prove us wrong once again. Two weeks tomorrow is his birthday, June 12.
> 
> He is such a special boy....it's hard to put into words how we feel about him. Those eyes, his smile and just his overall demeanor....one could not really ask for a better dog!!!!


I've never posted in this thread - but I check in on it every so often. Every time I see that there is an update - I get a little nervous. I'm so glad to read that Reno is doing so well!! he sure sounds like a miracle dog! Here's to many more happy days with Reno!


----------



## dborgers

Just checkin' in on Reno. How's our smiley faced boy doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs

been thinking about you guys....glad to hear he's continuing to do so well


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Checking in on Reno!!


----------



## maggie1951

just checking on Reno i have been on holiday and wondering how Reno was i was so pleased to see he is fine


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Somebody's birthday is just around the corner. Looking forward to celebrate together. Hugs to Reno and his brothers.


----------



## pinguu

I'm new to the forums (been spying for awhile though lol) this thread has had me crying, laughing, nervous, happy - I just wanted to say I am so glad to see a nice outcome here and pray for his wellness to continue well into the future.


----------



## dborgers

RENO

You have a birthday coming soon. We'll have to celebrate!! 

*







*


----------



## T-Joy

Love & Light to our Reno!!!


----------



## *Laura*

4 more sleeps until the big day Reno...


----------



## Laurie

I haven't updated on Reno since he turned 12 on June 12!!

Fortunately there isn't much to update....Reno is still doing great! Nothing has changed. He is still eating well (even decided kibble is good again), going for his 45 minute walks and chasing gophers and squirrels.

I am taking him to the vet this morning for a blood draw. We will be sending his blood away to the Broad Institute for research purposes. 

Next milestone for Reno........welcoming his new little brother home on July 15!!!!


----------



## hubbub

What fantastic news!! Reno is legendary!  

I can't wait to hear about him mentoring his little brother


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such happy news! I hope that Reno has a long time to show us how wonderful life can be for a very senior Golden boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great news, give Reno A BIG HUG from NJ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Way to go Reno! Can't wait till your brother comes so you can show him the way.....:smooch:


----------



## vcm5

So exciting!!! Looks like you are going to be a four dog family in just about two weeks!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thrilled for you guys--for Reno's continued fight against this nasty disease and for the new addition coming so soon! 

I also want to thank you for sending Reno's blood to the Broad Institute for research, especially since he is a long time survivor of the disease--he will play a big part in possibly finding a treatment for many dogs in the future. Doing this is a wonderful legacy for him as well. As the "mom" to two Hemangiosarcoma dogs I applaud you!


----------



## dborgers

Reno, you're an incredible survivor, buddy. Happy 1 year survival. Have fun, and don't let the squirrels tease you too much


----------



## Laurie

vcm5 said:


> So exciting!!! Looks like you are going to be a four dog family in just about two weeks!!!


 
Yes it appears that way!!! That was never our intention (to have 4 dogs) but we're not complaining. We are just so happy that Reno continues to do well. I suppose we could have put puppy on hold but I've put so much into it and found a pedigree I love so as they say "it is what it is"!!!! 

I have the most wonderful boys - they make owning 3 dogs an absolute breeze!!! I am such a proud mommy!!


----------



## A1Malinois

Laurie said:


> Yes it appears that way!!! That was never our intention (to have 4 dogs) but we're not complaining. We are just so happy that Reno continues to do well. I suppose we could have put puppy on hold but I've put so much into it and found a pedigree I love so as they say "it is what it is"!!!!
> 
> I have the most wonderful boys - they make owning 3 dogs an absolute breeze!!! I am such a proud mommy!!


This puppy im sure will give Reno some extra energy. He has to keep up with the little pup after all 

Its been a while since I had a puppy in the house, not sure I could do it all over again


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> Yes it appears that way!!! That was never our intention (to have 4 dogs) but we're not complaining. We are just so happy that Reno continues to do well. I suppose we could have put puppy on hold but I've put so much into it and found a pedigree I love so as they say "it is what it is"!!!!
> 
> I have the most wonderful boys - they make owning 3 dogs an absolute breeze!!! I am such a proud mommy!!


I can't wait to hear your pup's name and read about him in the puppy forum (with photos!!!)! 

Should we start a thread with a pool to guess the city the pup will be named after?


----------



## Laurie

Dallas Gold said:


> I can't wait to hear your pup's name and read about him in the puppy forum (with photos!!!)!
> 
> Should we start a thread with a pool to guess the city the pup will be named after?


 
I was going to do that actually....to see if anyone would guess it.
A former Forum member (friend on Facebook) was determined to guess it....she took a while but eventually did!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Can't wait for stories about your new puppy. I think a new thread is a great idea

Denver???


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy to see Reno is doing great!! Congrats on the new addition coming soon. Reno will be a great mentor!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie said:


> I was going to do that actually....to see if anyone would guess it.
> A former Forum member (friend on Facebook) was determined to guess it....she took a while but eventually did!!!


Well I've been thinking of possible names for the guessing thread--please start one!


----------



## inge

I am so glad he is doing so well! The pup will bring some fire to the house! And that name guessing idea is really nice. Something else to keep my mind of things.


----------



## LibertyME

So, so, so incredibly happy for you!!!
We weren't sure about being a four-dog family - it was not our intention and then came Rumor!
Getting her was a 'leap of faith' that things would work out they way they were designed to.......and they have. Although we lost Lexi and are back down to a 3-dog family. Bringing Rooo into the family when we did was a good decision.

We are cheering for you and your family!!!




Laurie said:


> Yes it appears that way!!! That was never our intention (to have 4 dogs) but we're not complaining. We are just so happy that Reno continues to do well. I suppose we could have put puppy on hold but I've put so much into it and found a pedigree I love so as they say "it is what it is"!!!!
> 
> I have the most wonderful boys - they make owning 3 dogs an absolute breeze!!! I am such a proud mommy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Way to go Reno boy! You are the shiny star of this forum. Wish you many years with your family. And show the little one how wonderful you are.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Congrats on your pup and way to go for Reno!
Can't wait to go to the thread for guessing the pup's name!


----------



## vcm5

Yes please to the guessing thread!!! I want to play!!!


----------



## vcm5

Also - I probably just missed it, but did you say if it was an American city? That would certainly narrow it down!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Laurie said:


> I was going to do that actually....to see if anyone would guess it.
> A former Forum member (friend on Facebook) was determined to guess it....she took a while but eventually did!!!


Back when you first told us you were getting another pup and would continue your naming tradition, I started to think about what his name would be - was wondering if I could guess.

Contest thread! Contest thread!


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on your new puppy!

I'm going to guess "Austin" 

"Dallas" 2nd guess (if I get one LOL)


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Just catching up on what's going on with Reno. You and your pups were some of the friends that helped me keep my sanity with Chopper, from diagnosis thru the end. I want you to know Im thinking of yall and my prayers are with y'all! Keep on truckin' Reno!!!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

I'm such an idiot!! I knew you had a dog named Austin. May I scratch that guess and get a mulligan? LOL


----------



## Laurie

dborgers said:


> Laurie,
> 
> I'm such an idiot!! I knew you had a dog named Austin. May I scratch that guess and get a mulligan? LOL


 
I just thought maybe you liked the name so much you thought I should have 2 dogs named Austin!!!!! If the new little guy is anything like Austin, he'll be wonderful.......


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know it's not a city....but Nero, in honor of Reno, really tickles me.


----------



## lucysmum

So glad to hear that Reno is still doing well. Hugs to you and Reno and of course to the new little one when he arrives


----------



## dborgers

Hey Reno. Wanted you to know we're thinking about you, buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I discovered the Subscription feature on the forum and am busy subscribing to threads that are getting bumped down with time. I thought I'd bump up to see how our hero Reno is doing and how he's training Lexx. I hope all is well!


----------



## Laurie

Thanks Anne!

Reno is doing well. There hasn't been much change at all. He is still eating well, wanting to play, go for his walks, etc. He is still enjoying life!!

We haven't really subjected Reno to Lexx's puppy antics! We do take them out to the park together and he's fine with him. We just don't want him doing the jumpy, bitey thing with him.

We have noticed, however, that if Lexx is restless or whining in his pen, Reno will go lie down beside him......it calms Lexx down. Such a wise old boy he is!!

Things are good with all of my boys!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Reno is so special to all of us here. I am glad he is doing so well. Your house is a good place to be, embraced by golden light of all stages. Enjoy those moments, I hope they last forever.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*



Laurie said:


> Thanks Anne!
> 
> Reno is doing well. There hasn't been much change at all. He is still eating well, wanting to play, go for his walks, etc. He is still enjoying life!!
> 
> We haven't really subjected Reno to Lexx's puppy antics! We do take them out to the park together and he's fine with him. We just don't want him doing the jumpy, bitey thing with him.
> 
> We have noticed, however, that if Lexx is restless or whining in his pen, Reno will go lie down beside him......it calms Lexx down. Such a wise old boy he is!!
> 
> Things are good with all of my boys!!!


*
LAURIE: My heart is DOING the Happy Dance, to read that Reno is doing well. Please give him some big kisses and hugs from me!!*


----------



## *Laura*

What a sweet old fellow Reno is. So glad to read he's doing well


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, what a dear soul Reno is. He sounds like the grand old patriarch. I'm so happy he's feeling well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hearing that Reno is doing so well just makes my day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

LOVE that report Laurie!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

LOVE to hear Reno is doing so well and being such a great comfort to Lexx!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I too am very glad to hear your special boy Reno is doing so well.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the update. Reno is amazing .. and so are you


----------



## inge

That is so nice to hear!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I was just thinking of you and Reno, and I was so happy to visit here and see this great update! I'm so happy for you and all of your boys!  Yay, Reno!


----------



## momtoMax

I think of you guys all the time. I am always so happy to see good news. Hugs still coming your way from the Connor household!!!


----------



## dborgers

Reno

You're such a trooper. Here's to continued health and a fun summer


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

So very glad to hear that Reno is doing well!!


----------



## cgriffin

Just caught back up with this thread. Nice to hear that Reno is doing so well!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hearing that Reno is doing well just makes my day!


----------



## maggie1951

So glad to hear Reno is doing so well he is a true fighter just like Cindys Meggie was


----------



## Claire's Friend

hotel4dogs said:


> hearing that Reno is doing well just makes my day!


Me too !!!


----------



## T-Joy

I am so happy for Reno and ...so...for you!!! 

Joy, Love & Light


----------



## Laurie

Just a quick update on Reno. 

We have recently discovered several lumps on Reno. I suspected they were tumours from the cancer spreading and today his vet confirmed that. At this point, there is nothing that can be done. 

Reno continues to have a good appetite and still wants to go for his walks. He even chased a bunny last night. And, most importantly, he is very patient with little Lexx!!

However, we know what`s coming and unfortunately, it may come sooner than we like. Although we`ve known for 14 months, it sure doesn`t make it any easier.

12 years ago today, we made the best decision ever...to add Reno to our family!!!!! He has been an absolute joy and just the best boy ever. 

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY RENO!!! We love you........


----------



## AlanK

Happy Gothcha day Reno, We all love you. 
Laurie sorry to hear this news.
Al


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Gotcha Day Reno! I'm sorry to hear about the little tumors he's developed.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Happy Gotcha Day, Reno!!

We all love you!! God Bless you and your family!!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Gotcha Day, Reno! 

And so happy you're doing well, you super good boy


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Gotcha Day Reno! Glad you got to chase a bunny


----------



## OutWest

Happy Gotcha day Reno. Chase some more bunnies! 

Sorry to hear your news. But glad you've had--and hopefully will have--more time with your bunny chaser!


----------



## PrincessDi

Happy Gotcha Day Reno! Praying that his love of life continues to slow down the monster.


----------



## hubbub

Happy Gotcha Day Reno and family  

Wishing you many more bunnies to chase and much more time with your family.


----------



## 2golddogs

Reno, you have so many friends that love you and are pulling for you. You are an inspiration sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Gotcha day Reno, we love you sweet boy. Healing vibes and prayers never stopped going your way. I hope you will keep fighting, we need you here.


----------



## maggie1951

Happy Birthday Reno and so pleased you are enjoying chasing the bunnies


----------



## love never dies

Reno - I give you a big HUG! Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

I'm so sorry to read about the lumps. Reno is a very special boy. Glad he's still having fun. 

Danny


----------



## dborgers

We're sending good vibes your way, buddy.


----------



## Laurie

Thanks for thinking of Reno....

Reno is holding his own. He's definitely lost some spark over the past couple of weeks. We've started him on Tramadol for pain. He's not complaining but given the number of tumours he has, he has to be in some pain. He's still eating and going for his walks....but he's tiring. 

This is extremely hard for me so forgive me if I don't report regularly.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Reno, he's such a special boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Give your Reno man a hug for me please.


----------



## OutWest

Glad to hear he's still getting out and about. I'm sure it's awful for you--hope you can have some fun with him and love on him a lot.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Please Hug Reno for me!


----------



## maggie1951

Reno you are one special boy hugs from across the big pond


----------



## Dallas Gold

((( HUGS))) Laurie. This is the beginning of the toughest time in this journey with Reno. Sending your family prayers for more quality days and for strength and courage for the future.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy belated gotcha day, Reno!
Sending only positive thoughts your way!


----------



## *Laura*

Laurie I'm sorry Reno is declining but glad to read he's still up for chasing bunnies...sweet boy. I'm sending positive thoughts for many more comfortable and happy days for Reno


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry you are going through this, I am sending prayers and good thoughts to you all. Reno you are amazing!!


----------



## love never dies

Have lots of fun with Reno! 
Reno - you rock!


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Hoping Reno is doing better!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie, as you know, Tramadol is a narcotic/sedative. It really slows down Andy too.

We're all here for you. Give Reno a big hug from all of us at our house.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending many prayers and good thoughts for Reno.
I couldn't have HRH Toby on tramadol, it made him much too tired. Is there another choice for Reno? Perhaps some of what you are seeing is from the tramadol.
Also....is he on yunnan baio (sp?) at this time? If not, might be time to consider putting him on it full time now. It might reduce the bleeding, and shrink the tumors.
Hugs to you and sweet, special Reno.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I'm so sorry to hear about Reno. Give him my best wishes and hugs !


----------



## hubbub

We're thinking of you guys.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Laurie. I'm so sorry - I just saw your recent update. I am sending hugely positive thoughts to your dear Reno. He's such a trooper. I hope he rallies and has many more days and months of joy.


----------



## vcm5

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Continued thoughts and prayers for your boy Reno....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Sending many prayers and good thoughts for Reno.
> I couldn't have HRH Toby on tramadol, it made him much too tired. Is there another choice for Reno? Perhaps some of what you are seeing is from the tramadol.
> Also....is he on yunnan baio (sp?) at this time? If not, might be time to consider putting him on it full time now. It might reduce the bleeding, and shrink the tumors.
> Hugs to you and sweet, special Reno.


I agree totally! 

It's Yunnan Baiyao or Yunnan Paiyao--used by the Viet Cong to stem bleeding in the field during the Vietnam war. 

Barkley also was lethargic on Tramadol.


----------



## Thalie

Gentle belly scritches to Reno and positive thoughts that he continues to find bunnies on his walks to entertain himself. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet boy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you and Reno this morning.


----------



## Steadfast

I have no words to say to make this news better. Hold him tight each day and know you have been blessed to have shared the life you have. Know you are in our prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for you and Reno-hold him tight and tell him you love him!


----------



## inge

Thinking of you.


----------



## Nath

Thinking of you guys today.


----------



## vcm5

Still thinking of you guys and sending good thoughts.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Thinking of you both.


----------



## momtoMax

Thinking of you and Reno....lots of love to you both.


----------



## love never dies

Praying for you and Reno. Every day is a good day.


----------



## maggie1951

Just checking on Reno and Laurie hope he is having a good day


----------



## dborgers

Hey Reno and Laurie. We're thinkin' about you guys. Enjoy summer while it's still here


----------



## inge

Just checking in.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm saddened to read your latest update. Reno really is an inspiration.
I hope you get many more walks with your boy.


----------



## Laurie

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!!!

Reno is hanging in there.....as I mentioned, he starts out pretty slow in the morning but seems to get more perky as the day goes on...especially when it's time for his walk. He refuses to cut his walks short!!

I have to tell a little story. My friend's grandson (he's 5 now) LOVES Reno. They don't live close to us (8 hours away) so they don't see the dogs often. He has seen Reno 3 times in the past couple of years. He tells everyone that Reno is his dog but he lives far away with another family. So of course all these people feel sorry for him, and the family, because they had to give their dog away. His poor mom always has to explain that Reno is not his dog and never was!!! 

One other time, he told his mom and grandma that when he grows up he is going to have 8 dogs....and they're all going to be named Reno!!

Yesterday was Maddox's first day of kindergarten. His mom asked him how school was and he replied "it was good but it would have been more fun if Reno was there to play with at recesss". 

Anyway, that's the way Reno is. He leaves this kind of impression on people. He loves everyone, and everyone loves him!!


----------



## coppers-mom

What a story - it sure made me smile.
Reno is absolutely wonderful and I keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ranger

He certainly does leave an impression. My mom still talks about how sweet he is!


----------



## vcm5

What a beautiful story, Reno is truly amazing!


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*



Laurie said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!!!
> 
> Reno is hanging in there.....as I mentioned, he starts out pretty slow in the morning but seems to get more perky as the day goes on...especially when it's time for his walk. He refuses to cut his walks short!!
> 
> I have to tell a little story. My friend's grandson (he's 5 now) LOVES Reno. They don't live close to us (8 hours away) so they don't see the dogs often. He has seen Reno 3 times in the past couple of years. He tells everyone that Reno is his dog but he lives far away with another family. So of course all these people feel sorry for him, and the family, because they had to give their dog away. His poor mom always has to explain that Reno is not his dog and never was!!!
> 
> One other time, he told his mom and grandma that when he grows up he is going to have 8 dogs....and they're all going to be named Reno!!
> 
> Yesterday was Maddox's first day of kindergarten. His mom asked him how school was and he replied "it was good but it would have been more fun if Reno was there to play with at recesss".
> 
> Anyway, that's the way Reno is. He leaves this kind of impression on people. He loves everyone, and everyone loves him!!


Reno sure is a special dog!! I feel sorry for the little boy, that he doesn't have a dog. I spent almost all of my childhood wanting a dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Reno.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Hope Reno is feeling good. Praying for him!


----------



## dborgers

What a wonderful story about your friend's 5 year old grandson and Reno. Kids are so perceptive. He knows Reno is the kind of boyevery little boy wants to have. Reno is a such a special boy


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

Stopping by to see how Reno is doing


----------



## dborgers

We're checking in on Reno. How's he doing? Hope you guys are having fun


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> We're checking in on Reno. How's he doing? Hope you guys are having fun


Me to checking in . How's Reno doing?


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing okay!!! Today actually marks 16 months since he had his splenectomy. He does have several lumps on him: one on his neck and a few on his legs but they aren't slowing him down. He's eating well, still going for his 30-40 minute walks every day (sometimes 2x a day). He even has enough in him to wrestle with Lincoln! Austin is a bit more sensitive to his condition......

Needless to say we're very pleased that he continues to do well. Most people who meet him on our walks can't believe he's 12 and certainly don't think he has been battling cancer for 16 months. He's a very popular guy in our neighbourhood!!

Thanks so much for checking in on Reno!!!


----------



## inge

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Reno, keep up the good health! What a wonderfully uplifting report on your boy


----------



## iGirl

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing okay!!!


Great news and amazing how well they can do sometimes despite health challenges. Best wishes for many more great days ahead!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing okay!!! Today actually marks 16 months since he had his splenectomy. He does have several lumps on him: one on his neck and a few on his legs but they aren't slowing him down. He's eating well, still going for his 30-40 minute walks every day (sometimes 2x a day). He even has enough in him to wrestle with Lincoln! Austin is a bit more sensitive to his condition......
> 
> Needless to say we're very pleased that he continues to do well. Most people who meet him on our walks can't believe he's 12 and certainly don't think he has been battling cancer for 16 months. He's a very popular guy in our neighbourhood!!
> 
> Thanks so much for checking in on Reno!!!


You are most welcome  Yep, 1 1/2 years later Reno is _living_ with gusto. Yeah!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So glad Reno is still doing well!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## hotel4dogs

makes my day!!!


----------



## maggie1951

hotel4dogs said:


> makes my day!!!


Me to i love to hear Reno is doing well


----------



## Dallas Gold

Go Reno!! Keep on trucking!!


----------



## vcm5

Woohoo! Go Reno! I love to hear good updates about Reno!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update!
Yay! I am so glad to hear that Reno is doing so well!!


----------



## luvbuzz

Tazz lost his battle with hemangio...nothing makes me happier than to hear about a survivor. GO RENO GO. Made my day.


----------



## Karen519

*Luvtazz*

Luvtazz

I am so very sorry to hear about Tazz. When did you lose him?


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Reno is doing well!


----------



## luvbuzz

I lost Tazz 6 years ago...hemangio is one of the worst words in my house. Just hearing that Reno is doing well sounds sooooo good to me.


----------



## Jennifer1

So happy Reno is doing so well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy for sweet Reno and his family. Hugs.


----------



## Jamm

Yay!!! GO Reno


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update! Way to go Reno!


----------



## 2golddogs

It warms my heart to hear Reno is doing so well.


----------



## SandyK

Reno is such an amazing boy!! Very happy he is doing well.


----------



## *Laura*

Great update about Reno....keep up the good work Reno


----------



## Max's Dad

Great to hear Reno is doing well.


----------



## dborgers

How is Reno doing? We'd love an update.


----------



## Laurie

Reno is not doing that well.... the cancer is catching up with him. He's still eating which is a good sign but he is full of tumours and continues to lose weight. He has difficulty walking and with the ton of snow we just got, it's going to make it worse.

I'm afraid that Reno has very little time left but we are enjoying each and every day we have.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear this about Reno, sounds similar to what I went through with my boy. 

Make the most of the time you have with him. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie, I'm so sorry to read this. I know the heartache of this journey, and I hope you can save the mourning until you have no choice. Please give sweet Reno a hug and belly scratch for me.

You and Reno will be in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy


----------



## Karen519

Laurie said:


> Reno is not doing that well.... the cancer is catching up with him. He's still eating which is a good sign but he is full of tumours and continues to lose weight. He has difficulty walking and with the ton of snow we just got, it's going to make it worse.
> 
> I'm afraid that Reno has very little time left but we are enjoying each and every day we have.



Laurie

I am SO VERY SORRY to hear this about Reno! You have given him the most beautiful and love filled life. Please keep us posted - we all care so much!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sending lots of HUGS & KISSES for Reno. 
He will be in my prayers as will you Laurie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lets keep positive vibes around sweet Reno. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry to hear that Reno is not doing too good!
You gave him a lot more quality time without all extra meds that can make him not feel well and I am sure your boy so appreciates it. 
Keeping Reno in my thoughts!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Holding you and sweet Reno in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sameli102

Laurie, I am so sorry, sending hugs and prayers to both of you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

My thoughts are with you and pray you have a great many more wonderful moments together.


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many thoughts and prayers as you all walk this final path together. What a blessing he is, and you are to him. Please give him some love and ear rubs from the Dallas crew.


----------



## OriJames

It's been a while since I've popped in here, and my face just fell when I saw this thread title, and that things over time have led you to now. I'm so so sorry, Laurie. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Reno right now. Sweet Reno is a very lucky pup to have had you in his life.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear he's having some challenges. I am continuing to send positive thoughts to both him and you. I know you treasure every moment already. Give him extra hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry to read this. Please give him a big hug from me


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so sorry to hear this news, big hugs to all of you !!


----------



## Max's Dad

So sad to hear Reno is not doing well. Please take care.


----------



## jealous1

My thoughts and prayers are with Reno and his entire family during this time.


----------



## MercyMom

Laurie said:


> Reno is not doing that well.... the cancer is catching up with him. He's still eating which is a good sign but he is full of tumours and continues to lose weight. He has difficulty walking and with the ton of snow we just got, it's going to make it worse.
> 
> I'm afraid that Reno has very little time left but we are enjoying each and every day we have.


I'm so sorry that Reno is not doing that well. I wish for good days ahead.


----------



## MercyMom

Karen519 said:


> Laurie
> 
> I am SO VERY SORRY to hear this about Reno! You have given him the most beautiful and love filled life. Please keep us posted - we all care so much!


I ditto that.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Please give RENO some very big kisses and hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear that beautiful Reno is not doing too well at the moment  Sending him lots of positive thoughts and hugs


----------



## kwhit

My thoughts are with you and Reno. Just know that he wakes up looking forward to the day ahead. He's living in the moment and those moments are all wonderful to him because of you. Give him a few extra  for me...


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Laurie I'm so sorry to read that Reno is not doing well. My thoughts are with you, your family and sweet Reno. Difficult days for you and we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Doug

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Reno!


----------



## Ranger

Oh, so sorry to hear things are getting tough for Reno...please give him a big hug from me and Ranger. He is just the sweetest boy!


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

I'm so sorry to read the news. Reno is blessed to be with someone like you who is there for him.


----------



## ms_summer

Praying hard for your boy and your family.


----------



## jweisman54

Laurie, 
A candle has been lit for Reno. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## love never dies

I am on my way to light a candle now. Hugs.


----------



## Jushing

So sorry to hear that Reno is not doing well. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Reno isn't doing so well. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. Please give your amazing boy an extra hug and kiss for me!!


----------



## mudEpawz

thinking of you and reno


----------



## Dallas Gold

Laurie, I was out of town this weekend and am just now reading about Reno. Sending you hugs and prayers for Reno and you during this time.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Sorry to hear this Laurie. 

Just saw your photos on Facebook of Reno in the snow.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am praying for you and Reno!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping Reno in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of Reno and his family.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you, your family and Reno...


----------



## MercyMom

Still thinking of you too.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thinking of you and Reno. Reno is lucky to have you, and you him.


----------



## Karen519

*Reno*

Praying for Reno and you.


----------



## Steadfast

Words cannot express how sorry I am or take away your pain. Make the most of each moment and know that nothing or nobody can take away the memories you have together and will continue to make.


----------



## Macretriever

I enjoying seeing your pictures when posted on facebook. I am sorry to hear about Reno and I know how it feels having gone through it with my golden in april. It's one of the hardest if not hardest things one will ever have to do.


----------



## Nath

Laurie- I am so sorry to hear about Reno. He has been so strong through his fight. Hopefully, he can get some extra might to stay strong pass the holidays. He is truly amazing!

Love you Reno!


----------



## dborgers

Just a note to say I'm thinking about you and Reno.


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Laurie

Praying for RENO and you. Please give him some big kisses and hugs from me!


----------



## vrmueller

Hoping Reno is feeling good today and back to his old self.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending more thoughts and prayers for sweet Reno. Sounds like he's had a wonderful life, and a lucky pup.


----------



## coppers-mom

YOu and Reno are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you all, hoping Reno is having a better day.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for Reno. He is fighting this battle with everything he's got. I don't know how much fight he has left. Honestly, I called the vet yesterday to make plans....she suggested increasing his tramadol and giving it a few more days. He's still eating and wanting to go out .....and he still thumps that tail!!! It's heartbreaking to see him the way he is. My big, strong, robust boy is no longer. He still wants to be with his family and his brothers.....and we won't take that away from him until he tells us it's time. 

Big hugs to everyone from Reno!!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Looks like Reno is still finding pleasure in life. He must love seeing Lexi getting into trouble!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Reno, Thanks for the HUG! We think about you all the time. I pray you have many special days with your family.


----------



## love never dies

Reno - many hugs and prayers back for you - on my way to light a candle for you.


----------



## inge

Thank you Reno...I wish you more good days with your loved ones...


----------



## GoldenMum

Hugs right back at you...keep fighting Reno!


----------



## *Laura*

Hugs to you too Reno.... enjoy each day and I hope there are many more


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. Those tail thumps, nothing like it. 
Big hugs to Reno!


----------



## hotel4dogs

many big hugs to sweet Reno!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Reno, keep on thumping that tail, as loud as you can! Laurie, thanks for the update- let's hope the Tramadol increase gives him some new pep for louder tail thumps. (((HUGS)))


----------



## vcm5

We love you Reno!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Love you Reno. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your post is heartbreaking, I pray he keeps fighting and stay with his family for long time. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub

We're thinking of Reno and his family this morning.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Huge love and hugs to you Reno. We all love you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the hugs Reno! Right back at you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs back to Reno, keep fighting beautiful boy. We understand how difficult this must be for you all, it sounds as if Reno has still got the golden fighting spirit in him though!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to Reno.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the hug Reno!! Thoughts and prayers are with you as always big guy!!


----------



## elly

Hoping to hear of many more tail thumps lovely Reno. Stay strong sweetheart. Thinking of you Laurie and your family. You will know when the time is right, your love and bond is too strong not to. X


----------



## hotel4dogs

just wondering how Reno is feeling today


----------



## Laurie

Reno is doing about the same...he's still eating and wants to go for his little walks. He's still fighting but as I said before, I don't think he has much fight left in him. 
I'm afraid my baby won't be with us for Xmas this year. It just hurts to see him like this.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Give Reno extra Hugs & Kisses from us!

Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## vcm5

Thinking of Reno...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Laurie said:


> ...I'm afraid my baby won't be with us for Xmas this year. It just hurts to see him like this.


Laurie, my heart aches so much for you and Reno. No matter how strong we try to be, there is no escape from the recognition of what is already lost and what terrible loss lies ahead. All of us have days that are worse than others, but it is so bitterly painful to see our Goldens fade to a shadow of what they were in their prime. 

Love will give you the strength to see Reno through this, as it has thus far, and we will be here for both of you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts!


----------



## SandyK

Keeping Reno and you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## hubbub

I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear he's still fighting. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Laurie, I was so sorry to read your update. I hope he keeps fighting as long as he can....Sending you good thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## love never dies

Extra hugs and kisses for Reno.


----------



## T-Joy

Hugs, kisses and lots of Love and Light for sweet Reno!
:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Reno is so fortunate to have you there for him. He doesn't know he's sick. Just that he's loved.


----------



## mudEpawz

thinking of reno


----------



## Doug

Thinking of you all and praying for wonderful Reno!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of hugs for sweet Reno


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

Praying for you and Reno!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Reno


----------



## Jennifer1

Thinking of you and Reno. He's been an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Reno to fight hard and stay with us long after Christmas.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Laurie said:


> Reno is doing about the same...he's still eating and wants to go for his little walks. He's still fighting but as I said before, I don't think he has much fight left in him.
> I'm afraid my baby won't be with us for Xmas this year. It just hurts to see him like this.


I can feel your pain so acutely, and I am so sorry. I'm going to hope there is more fight left in him. Sending you love and hugs. Feel better, Reno...


----------



## Karen519

*Laurie*

You've done all you can for Reno. Please give him some big kisses and hugs!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Reno...


----------



## MikaTallulah

RIP Reno


----------



## T-Joy

MikaTallulah said:


> RIP Reno


oh God what do you mean by that?????

I hope that Reno is still fine , please God !!!!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh God, I just found out that horrible news on a Face Book!

I am so sorry for your loss I am so disappointed ... the tears are rolling down my face 

One thing I know is that he is free now!!! 

Fly , fly little Golden Angel Reno , you will be so missed ! <3

RIP

Love & Light


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I just have to post here and tell you I do feel your pain like my own. This thread was a light in the dark for so many unfortunately fighting the same evil and will be in the future too. Reno is our hero. Hugs.


----------



## maggie1951

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I just have to post here and tell you I do feel your pain like my own. This thread was a light in the dark for so many unfortunately fighting the same evil and will be in the future too. Reno is our hero. Hugs.


Your are so right Reno was our Hero it was one of the first post i used to look at when i logged on.


----------



## dborgers

Laurie,

We're so sorry about the loss of Reno.

I left a message on another thread about his passing, but we grew to love Reno a lot at our house. What a happy face, what a wonderful boy. He gave many (including us) hope and smiles.

Reno will not be forgotten. What a good boy. What a hero.


----------



## iGirl

So sorry to hear of your loss - just know he's in a better place now and running free!


----------



## SandyK

I am so very sorry...Reno was an amazing fighter and he sure did beat the odds. RIP Reno...you will be missed!!


----------



## FinnTastic

I haven't been on in so long, but remember Reno fighting this evil disease and I'm so sorry that he finally lost his fight. RIP Reno!!
You are a great Mom and did so much for him.


----------



## SBennett36

I am so sorry to hear of Reno's passing. He fought the good fight for so long. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------

